# kratos vs thor



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry if this has been done, no bloodlust(unless you think that will help the others chance).


----------



## master bruce (Sep 5, 2007)

thor for too many obvious reasons.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 5, 2007)

kratos ftw... i never did lie thor


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 5, 2007)

Honestly, if we're talking Kratos, the new God of War, he could probably beat Thor.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 5, 2007)

master bruce said:


> thor for too many obvious reasons.



kratos fucked with the fucking FATES, "THE GODS TO GODS", he now wields the power to change destiny. how the fuck is this obvious(in thors favor)?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 5, 2007)

Thor splats Kratos with his hammer


----------



## Fulong (Sep 6, 2007)

The Greek God were seriously nerfed so a weak 'spartan demi-god' would take them. Seriously Myth Greek God would show Kratos why they are called GODS for a reason. Thor however, would just use Godblast, and that's the end of Kratos.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 6, 2007)

Thor splats Kratos with his banhammer.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 6, 2007)

depends on which incarnation of Thor


----------



## Fulong (Sep 6, 2007)

Almost any incarnation of Thor can take Kratos...unless you mean the Avenger cartoon one.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2007)

Fulong said:


> The Greek God were seriously nerfed so a weak 'spartan demi-god' would take them. Seriously Myth Greek God would show Kratos why they are called GODS for a reason. Thor however, would just use Godblast, and that's the end of Kratos.



have you even played god of war 2? because you clearly dont know what the fuck you talking about.



> Almost any incarnation of Thor can take Kratos...unless you mean the Avenger cartoon one.



again, dont know what the fuck your talking about. kratos can fuck with the fates and controls destiny. he can make it so thor was never born, or he could (with the power of the sword) take thors powers away as a baby. and I dont even what to know what he is going to become in god od war 3.


here educate yourself.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 6, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> have you even played god of war 2? because you clearly dont know what the fuck you talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please stop, you're making a fool of yourself. There's no way that Kratos...with the power-up from the Titans is going to survive a thunderbolt hurled from Myth Zeus.


----------



## Orion (Sep 6, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> have you even played god of war 2? because you clearly dont know what the fuck you talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thor sucks kratos god essence out and uses it to godblast kratos resulting in his very painful death,go read some thor comics.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 6, 2007)

kratos kikced zeus's ass in god of war 2, luckily, thors dauhter (whats her face) jumped in the way, right before kratos could kill him. if kratos could kill zeus, he could massacre thor.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 6, 2007)

RKT, don't know much about Kratos so i pick the version of Thor i know for certain ain't losing.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 6, 2007)

God of War 2 Kratos would rape any version of Thor.


----------



## Orion (Sep 6, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> God of War 2 Kratos would rape any version of Thor.



No he wouldnt,rkt shits on god of war and all its supposed gods.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 6, 2007)

Indeed. This would be a closer contest if it was a contest of who is more gar or more manly.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 6, 2007)

if you havent played or seen the ending to god of war 2, you need to stay the fuck out of this thread lol, im njot kidding. people are just randomliy sayong thor becasue they know who he is. kratos KILLED ZEUS! IF his daughter didnt get in the way. 

btw, her name is athena


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, he beated game downsized version of gods with pnj and game mechanics. Marel gods, plus, marvel thor, hits him with godblast and it's over


----------



## Orion (Sep 6, 2007)

Zabuza_63 said:


> if you havent played or seen the ending to god of war 2, you need to stay the fuck out of this thread lol, im njot kidding. people are just randomliy sayong thor becasue they know who he is. kratos KILLED ZEUS! IF his daughter didnt get in the way.
> 
> btw, her name is athena



People like you who have never read a gd thor comic in their lives need to get the fuck out,god of war gods are nothing compared to the marvel ones,thor drains kratos power and uses it against him just like he did to his brother gg.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2007)

feitan said:


> People like you who have never read a gd thor comic in their lives need to get the fuck out,god of war gods are nothing compared to the marvel ones,thor drains kratos power and uses it against him just like he did to his brother gg.



How about you show him some of Thor's feats? That would end this debate.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 6, 2007)

Ya just because you killed zeus in one verse doesn't mean you can kill a zeus from another verse. Like I said make this a battle of gar or manliness and then we have a thread.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 6, 2007)

Normal Thor is pretty much equal to Marvel Zeus, while Marvel Odin is above the both of them. King Thor is above Odin and RKT is Elder God Level (as in a league higher than Odin or King Thor). Odin has done crazy thing like destroying Galaxys during battle, creating Galaxy, Shaking Omniverse during his death. Please tell me what kratos has done that puts him above Odin before we can even discuss how he would defeat King Thor or even RKT.


----------



## Blix (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks like thor is the winner... >_>


----------



## Fulong (Sep 6, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Normal Thor is pretty much equal to Marvel Zeus, while Marvel Odin is above the both of them. King Thor is above Odin and RKT is Elder God Level (as in a league higher than Odin or King Thor). Odin has done crazy thing like destroying Galaxys during battle, creating Galaxy, Shaking Omniverse during his death. Please tell me what kratos has done that puts him above Odin before we can even discuss how he would defeat King Thor or even RKT.



Actually I believe that Marvel Zeus is stronger than normal Thor, but Odin being a BIT stronger than Marvel Zeus only because Odin was shown more often than Zeus thus Odin having more feats than Zeus. So it's debatable whether or not if Marvel Zeus and Marvel Odin are equal. DC Zeus however is in a different story.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 6, 2007)

Thor smashes Kratos' jewels with Mjolnir. 

On a completely different subject, it shows just how powerful Celestials are. The one that confronted Odin didn't even seem to notice his full power blast. Could anyone point me in the right direction to find issues featuring them?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2007)

feitan said:


> People like you who have never read a gd thor comic in their lives need to get the fuck out,god of war gods are nothing compared to the marvel ones,thor drains kratos power and uses it against him just like he did to his brother gg.



let me ask you something have you ever played god of war 1 or 2?




> Ya just because you killed zeus in one verse doesn't mean you can kill a zeus from another verse. Like I said make this a battle of gar or manliness and then we have a thread.



have you ever played god of war 1 or 2?



> Actually I believe that Marvel Zeus is stronger than normal Thor, but Odin being a BIT stronger than Marvel Zeus only because Odin was shown more often than Zeus thus Odin having more feats than Zeus. So it's debatable whether or not if Marvel Zeus and Marvel Odin are equal. DC Zeus however is in a different story.



have you ever played god of war 1 or 2?




> Thor smashes Kratos' jewels with Mjolnir.
> 
> On a completely different subject, it shows just how powerful Celestials are. The one that confronted Odin didn't even seem to notice his full power blast. Could anyone point me in the right direction to find issues featuring them?




have you ever played god of war 1 or 2?


if you haven't played any of the god of war games, then shut the fuck up cause your just being bias.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 6, 2007)

Comparing the Greek Gods from God of War and the Greek Gods from Myth is like comparing a rabbit against an accelerating 100-ton truck going to ram that rabbit like roadkill. The Greek Gods from God of War would get their ass kicked by just Hades alone.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2007)

Fulong said:


> Comparing the Greek Gods from God of War and the Greek Gods from Myth is like comparing a rabbit against an accelerating 100-ton truck going to ram that rabbit like roadkill. The Greek Gods from God of War would get their ass kicked by just Hades alone.



again have you played god of war 2 or even 1.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 6, 2007)

Fulong said:


> Actually I believe that Marvel Zeus is stronger than normal Thor, but Odin being a BIT stronger than Marvel Zeus only because Odin was shown more often than Zeus thus Odin having more feats than Zeus. So it's debatable whether or not if Marvel Zeus and Marvel Odin are equal. DC Zeus however is in a different story.



Zeus and Thor had a battle where Zeus himself admitted that if the battle had continued there would be no clear winner (i am still searching for those scans i use to have them). Odin is known as the strongest Skyfather in Marvel, so no doubt he is stronger than Zeus and with feats and all.

I haven't played it which is why i need to be enlighten to what Kratos is capable of.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 6, 2007)

Thor's shit contains more power than everything featured in God of War.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Zeus and Thor had a battle where Zeus himself admitted that if the battle had continued there would be no clear winner (i am still searching for those scans i use to have them). Odin is known as the strongest Skyfather in Marvel, so no doubt he is stronger than Zeus and with feats and all.
> 
> I haven't played it which is why i need to be enlighten to what Kratos is capable of.



thank you, someone that actually admitted it. I will go and see what I can dig up.



> Thor's shit contains more power than everything featured in God of War.



once more, have you played any of the god of war games.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 6, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> thank you, someone that actually admitted it. I will go and see what I can dig up.
> 
> 
> 
> once more, have you played any of the god of war games.



Okay, Rune King Thor reality warp Kratos into a pile of crap that he can fling to a Celestial. Seriously please 'enlighten' us with Kratos feats, and game mechanic don't count as a feat.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2007)

Fulong said:


> Okay, Rune King Thor reality warp Kratos into a pile of crap that he can fling to a Celestial. Seriously please 'enlighten' us with Kratos feats, and game mechanic don't count as a feat.



anwser my question first , have you ever played god of war 2?


----------



## Fulong (Sep 6, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> anwser my question first , have you ever played god of war 2?



I believe your debating skills need much work. You're not convincing me to how Kratos WITH TITAN UPGRADES could beat Thor WITH THE HAMMER THAT DO THE GODBLAST. Please let me ask you this in suppose to your question, HAVE YOU EVEN READ ONE FREAKING THOR COMIC?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2007)

Fulong said:


> I believe your debating skills need much work. You're not convincing me to how Kratos WITH TITAN UPGRADES could beat Thor WITH THE HAMMER THAT DO THE GODBLAST. Please let me ask you this in suppose to your question, HAVE YOU EVEN READ ONE FREAKING THOR COMIC?



yes acutally I have(his incounter with hercules to name 1) but the reason why I asked you,  is to prove that in this whole debate you didn't know wtf you where talking about.  and only went with the guy you knew and basically was speaking straight out of your ass. you don't even know what the sword Blade of Olympus is. your a fucking joke  you deserve more neggs.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> yes acutally I have(his incounter with hercules to name 1) but the reason why I asked you,  is to prove that in this whole debate you didn't know wtf you where talking about.  and only went with the guy you knew and basically was speaking straight out of your ass. you don't even know what the sword Blade of Olympus is. your a fucking joke  you deserve more neggs.



Fetch a vid proving your point or shaddup.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 6, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> yes acutally I have(his incounter with hercules to name 1) but the reason why I asked you,  is to prove that in this whole debate you didn't know wtf you where talking about.  and only went with the guy you knew and basically was speaking straight out of your ass. you don't even know what the sword Blade of Olympus is. your a fucking joke  you deserve more neggs.



Yeah if the sword Blade Of Olympus come with flight, travelling between dimension,Matter manipulation, and Godblast. Then Kratos might take on Thor with the Blade of Olympus!...wait the sword doesn't have those nifty feature don't they? I guess my arguement was not comprehendable, so I put it this way Thor manhandle Kratos.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2007)

alright, the only link/source I can give of kratos abilities is here in wiki






> Fetch a vid proving your point or shaddup




so you dont know shit about god of war either huh. cause if you did you wouldn't need me to get shit


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> alright, the only link/source I can give of kratos abilities is here in wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm tired of your cocky ass talking shit. Put up or shut up. A argument without proof isn't a argument at all.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2007)

Fulong said:


> Garars in action
> Garars in action
> Garars in action
> Garars in action
> ...



Pages not found.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2007)

(sorry for double posting) alright, Ive had my fun, truly though I dont think kratos can beat rune king thor, I just didn't like the fact that everyone was being bias and talking strait out of there asses like they played the fuckin game.


here is a video

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=faSlJJpggRM[/YOUTUBE]

but when 3 comes out theres no telling what he will become. 




Fulong said:


> Garars in action
> Garars in action
> Garars in action
> Link removed
> ...



but you never played the game so your talking strait out of your ass aswell, you don't know what he can due, wow you people sure are bias.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> (sorry for double posting) alright, Ive had my fun, truly though I dont think kratos can beat rune king thor, I just didn't like the fact that everyone was being bias and talking strait out of there asses like they played the fuckin game.
> 
> 
> here is a video
> ...



That's nothing near Thor. But don't take my word for it. Someone will post Thor feats.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice fight. [/sarcasm]

RKT blows up Earth and wins.

And please, the "gods" in GOW 1 and 2 were pitifully weak. Know what they could do to Thor? Jack shit. Those "gods" couldn't even destroy planets.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 6, 2007)

Crimson King said:


> Nice fight. [/sarcasm]
> 
> RKT blows up Earth and wins.
> 
> And please, the "gods" in GOW 1 and 2 were pitifully weak. Know what they could do to Thor? Jack shit. Those "gods" couldn't even destroy planets.



besides the clip I just showed, what else about the gods in god of war do you know about them. please, give me there powers and abilities because apparently you know there limits, so I would think that this would be a simple task. [/sarcasm]




> That's nothing near Thor. But don't take my word for it. Someone will post Thor feats.



I thought I already said rune thor would win huh funny. anyway's thats the only version that would win.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 6, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> *lacks a point*



You sir do not have a shred of debating skill. Show me scans/clip of the "gods" in GOW destroying the planet, and they might have 1% chance of winning against Thor.


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

thor wins via speed blitz and a god blast


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, I played gow, and let me tell you, it was the worst story line ever, the only thing working for it was the game mechanics, wich in the OBD are not considered cannon.
Kratos was a pelutant jerk with made up powers by the game creators, and the gods were watered waaaaaaaay down from the real stories. Zeus getting stabbed? Zeus getting overpowered? Pittyfull, they were only there so the player could feel "yeah, I killed Zeus, I'm the man!"
Game Mechanics after Game mechanics, after Game mechanics, of a mindless bafoon with a glow in the dark switchblade killing people around betta level mutants, wich means, around cyclops level.
It's like saying Nightcrawler>>>>>>Fuujin Kyubi, because in XMLII he can use teleport punches wich cannot be blocked, without spending any energy at all, from behind eighty feet long walls
Comic book thor would port from behind him and bash his skull back to hades, in wich this fellow would spend the rest of eternity raping his pompus 2nd grade character's ass..
The only thing counting in the obd are powers, and cutscene feats, wich that "jackanism" shown in that clip does not belong to
And among those there are none that can survive thor's thunddershake


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 6, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> besides the clip I just showed, what else about the gods in god of war do you know about them. please, give me there powers and abilities because apparently you know there limits, so I would think that this would be a simple task. [/sarcasm]



do u noe nethin abut da reel Grrek godz?


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Yeah, I played gow, and let me tell you, it was the worst story line ever, the only thing working for it was the game mechanics, wich in the OBD are not considered cannon.
> Kratos was a pelutant jerk with made up powers by the game creators, and the gods were watered waaaaaaaay down from the real stories. Zeus getting stabbed? Zeus getting overpowered? Pittyfull, they were only there so the player could feel "yeah, I killed Zeus, I'm the man!"
> Game Mechanics after Game mechanics, after Game mechanics, of a mindless bafoon with a glow in the dark switchblade killing people around betta level mutants, wich means, around cyclops level.
> It's like saying Nightcrawler>>>>>>Fuujin Kyubi, because in XMLII he can use teleport punches wich cannot be blocked, without spending any energy at all, from behind eighty feet long walls
> ...


if you really did play god of war which i doubt you did you would know zeus didn't die


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Yeah, I played gow, and let me tell you, it was the worst story line ever, the only thing working for it was the game mechanics, wich in the OBD are not considered cannon.
> Kratos was a pelutant jerk with made up powers by the game creators, and the gods were watered waaaaaaaay down from the real stories. Zeus getting stabbed? Zeus getting overpowered? Pittyfull, they were only there so the player could feel "yeah, I killed Zeus, I'm the man!"
> Game Mechanics after Game mechanics, after Game mechanics, of a mindless bafoon with a glow in the dark switchblade killing people around betta level mutants, wich means, around cyclops level.
> It's like saying Nightcrawler>>>>>>Fuujin Kyubi, because in XMLII he can use teleport punches wich cannot be blocked, without spending any energy at all, from behind eighty feet long walls
> ...




wow, your lying threw your teeth right now. first of all zues didn't even die so wtf is that, second of all if you really did play it than tell me what krato's nickname is and how he got it and what did he have to fight in order to protect his family the second time ares brought them back? 
but seriously most if not all of the people that entered this thread didn't know shit about kratos and only wanted to be bias.



> do u noe nethin abut da reel Grrek godz?





you know what, this is getting annyoing. so let me break it down,(even though you dont know shit about the god of war gods) what is the difference between the gods in god of war and the gods in greek myth? how do you know they are more powerful?(if you don't even know the god of war gods fuckin limits) you don't even know anything about god of war in the fuckin first place, so how would you know? if were going by feats than yeah sure the greek myth gods have shown more. but that doesn't mean the gods in god war can't do it either, for example eternity never destroyed a galaxy but broly has, does that make broly more powerful than eternity, hell no. does that mean that eternity can't destroy a galaxy, just because he hasn't been shown to do it? hell no. the only reason the gods in god of war could be killed was because of the Blade of Olympus, which kills gods and takes their powers

here please watch this.(to everyone)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=RgOEE3CuSOs[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BbNmQmkmjIg&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

only rune thor has a chance to beat kratos after he gets the sister of fates powers and the blade.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 7, 2007)

lol @ RKT having only a chance to beat Kratos....  From all of the vids I saw here, there is nothing to imply Kratos being anywhere near RKT in terms of power. Hell, even with only the Odinforce Thor is still way above Kratos....

edit: oh and lol @ Kratos puking blood after getting slapped to the ground...that shit is way too weak for Thor


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE]You sir do not have a shred of debating skill. Show me scans/clip of the "gods" in GOW destroying the planet, and they might have 1% chance of winning against Thor.
[/QUOTE]


doesn't haveing good "debating skill" include actually knowing what both can do or hell any decent info on him, and not being bias, which you sir don't seem to be dueing.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> lol @ RKT having only a chance to beat Kratos....  From all of the vids I saw here, there is nothing to imply Kratos being anywhere near RKT in terms of power. Hell, even with only the Odinforce Thor is still way above Kratos....
> 
> edit: oh and lol @ Kratos puking blood after getting slapped to the ground...that shit is way too weak for Thor



he fucking lost his powers when that shit happened, please stop posting(to everyone) from now on if you don't know shit about kratos shut the fuck up cause you sound like an idiot.


----------



## Orion (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> he fucking lost his powers when that shit happened, please stop posting(to everyone) from now on if you don't know shit about kratos shut the fuck up cause you sound like an idiot.



And you still dont know what thor is capable of,he could drain all of kratos power and use it against him with a godblast.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> he fucking lost his powers when that shit happened, please stop posting(to everyone) from now on if you don't know shit about kratos shut the fuck up cause you sound like an idiot.



You sure are helping your case by getting upset over this. Anyways, did he lose his powers when he got hit or what the hell? 

Still, Kratos needs much, much more firepower to beat Thor...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> you know what, this is getting annyoing. so let me break it down,(even though you dont know shit about the god of war gods) what is the difference between the gods in god of war and the gods in greek myth? how do you know they are more powerful?



Facts about *MYTH* Greek gods

- They cannot die. Literally cannot die. Zeus had his head split open by Hermes just to cure a headache he had (and out popped Athena). They are immortal in every sense of the word

- They do not have blood. Their veins flow with ichor

- They have displayed the ability of powerful magic. They have been able to turn people into animals and change the lands themselves on a whim

- They are the children of the Titans and overthrew them (as in a physical fight). They can do it again

- Zeus himself took on the greatest Titan ever greated, Typhoon. This guy had 100 heads and was so big he could pick up hills and throw them at Olympia. Zeus beat his arse down in a full on brawl. He then chased him really far away and dropped a mountain on him



> (if you don't even know the god of war gods fuckin limits) you don't even know anything about god of war in the fuckin first place, so how would you know? if were going by feats than yeah sure the greek myth gods have shown more. but that doesn't mean the gods in god war can't do it either, for example eternity never destroyed a galaxy but broly has, does that make broly more powerful than eternity, hell no. does that mean that eternity can't destroy a galaxy, just because he hasn't been shown to do it? hell no. the only reason the gods in god of war could be killed was because of the Blade of Olympus, which kills gods and takes their powers




You are saying because we have not seen a limit to the game god then that means it is possible that they are stronger. A large proportion of them were beaten/killed by Kratos, if someone was coming to kill you then you'll try everything in your power to stop them. To suggest that even though they're on the brink of extinction, they hold back is just ludacris. 

Your main fault is not your incredible ability to spit out profanities, it is your ability to be incredibly ignorant. Yes you make a point, you pointed out it would be a fallacy to assume everything on feats alone. However it's a double-sided coin and you've failed to look at both sides. There is a limit on how high you can assume one's limit it, in this case you look at the circumstances and use it in a logical way. In this case it is more than likely that the game gods have displayed their full power, they have made it clear from the start that they want to kill Kratos because they know he will kill them otherwise. As mentioned before, if someone is coming to kill you, do you simply use 50% or will you go full out to defend yourself? 

The answer is obvious

Your ignorance also goes so far to brush off any evidence you have been presented with. Thor has done far far greater things than Kratos, while that alone isn't enough to say Thor > Kratos; you then take into context of the Kratos' fights. He does not shake the planet out of orbit when he fights someone else (as he did with Hercules) nor does he destroy planets as collateral. If Kratos was truly greater than Thor then Greece would be nothing more than a smoking crater on a desolated planet. He would not have needed trickery to get Zeus to shrink down at the end nor would he have had to worry about simple lightning bolts or would he have to go back in time to get the aid of the Titans

Face it boy, you've lost. Cut off your losses or else I might have to start insulting you back


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Facts about *MYTH* Greek gods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Face it boy, you've lost. Cut off your losses or else I might have to start insulting you back[/QUOTE]

wow, and I am so scared(sarcasm)


shit I messed up, cant fix it now oh well.....I will be back


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 7, 2007)

> okay, and this proves that their stronger than the god of war versions how? all your doing is putting up feats, which I already said they have more of. and doesn't prove their stronger just because they have more.



I was proving the differences between the myth versions and the game versions.

Even you cannot deny what I said is valid



> *sighs*, play the game first cause you dont know what your talking about only ares got killed on purpose the others are still



And what? Are you posting stupid comments to make yourself dumb on purpose? What about the second game and all the gods that were beaten/killed?



> PIS, nothing more.



Cope out arguement, I can equally claim that it was PIS Kratos can beat the gods.




> its called pis, if the gods went all out there wouldn't even be a game. in the first game ares killed kratos with ease whe he actually gave it a bit of effort.



Stop referring to the first game, the second game is the most recent and thus most valid one.



> I already said kratos probably cant beat rune thor, thats the only version I said he would lose to though.



The version I used is not Rune King Thor. 'Average' Thor was the one that displaced a planet from his armwrestle with Hercules.



> wow, and I am so scared(sarcasm)



If you've seen any of my 'insulting' posts here then you will realize that when I 'insult' someone, I don't just throw out random names. Doing that is pointless and is pretty weak. I prefer much more intelligent ones, ones that require some thinking. It might sound arrogant but I believe that if I wanted to belittle you then I will, I've honed that ability pretty well. If I tried I can make you angry, frusted even at me. I can make you feel very red and want to physically abuse me with your fists, I can make you wish I was right next to you so that you may pound me into mash. That is what I can do with my 'insults', I can make you a laughing stock so bad that you'll probably change your entire posting habits to avoid that.


----------



## Orion (Sep 7, 2007)

Thors hammer can absorb channel and redirect nearly every type of energy,im still wondering whats stopping thor from draining kratos power to fuel a godblast against him just like he did to loki for killing his friend.


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

i played GOW 1 and 2 and people are right.. Take it from a myth pro....The greek gods in the game have about 1/4 of the powers the god from marvel has.They are weak...The comic book god would be able to destroy anyone from the games with a fart....


----------



## master bruce (Sep 7, 2007)

Like I said,




master bruce said:


> thor for too many obvious reasons.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

master bruce said:


> Like I said,




wtf, to many reasons my ass. you haven't name one.




helpmenow316 said:


> i played GOW 1 and 2 and people are right.. Take it from a myth pro....The greek gods in the game have about 1/4 of the powers the god from marvel has.They are weak...The comic book god would be able to destroy anyone from the games with a fart....




its ok, you don't have to lie. I already know how bias everyone in this whole thread is. even if I didn't put those videos and links out they would still say kratos gets raped, without knowing anything about the guy




> If you've seen any of my 'insulting' posts here then you will realize that when I 'insult' someone, I don't just throw out random names. Doing that is pointless and is pretty weak. I prefer much more intelligent ones, ones that require some thinking. It might sound arrogant but I believe that if I wanted to belittle you then I will, I've honed that ability pretty well. If I tried I can make you angry, frusted even at me. I can make you feel very red and want to physically abuse me with your fists, I can make you wish I was right next to you so that you may pound me into mash. That is what I can do with my 'insults', I can make you a laughing stock so bad that you'll probably change your entire posting habits to avoid that


.

again, am I supposed to be scared and kiss your ass and admit defeat?  but even if you could do all that shit(which I doubt) the minute you start pissing me of I'd just put you in my ignore list. and wouldn't hear your shit talking 


but to end this, there is nothing I could say to you guys to change your minds, (like kratos changeing thors destiny and useing his time control power to simply go when thor is born and stab him with the blade and kill his ass) however I can say this, that by viewing this thread I see just how bias SOME(excludung people that actually played, and aren't lying) of you people are.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> but to end this, there is nothing I could say to you guys to change your minds, (like kratos changeing thors destiny and useing his time control power to simply go when thor is born and stab him with the blade and kill his ass) however I can say this, that by viewing this thread I see just how bias SOME(excludung people that actually played, and aren't lying) of you people are.



lol, so every1 here is biased and you are the only one who sees the whole picture? W.T.F!? 

Just so you know, Thor can stop time, which would pretty much kill any chance for Kratos to go back through time. Also, its not in his character to immediately at the start of a fight go back through time so he can kill his enemy, now is it?... 

And I lol at the fact that Kratos could kill Thor when he was born... Odin sees Kratos coming(if not Odin then Heimdall) and owns him. Admit failure...


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> wtf, to many reasons my ass. you haven't name one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude iv been studying Greek myths for over 10 years.What they show on the video game only shows 1/4 of they true powers.Also of course they going to down play those gods for the main  player.. If he was fighting the true greek gods all they had to do was to have the faiths cut his life line..And then he would be gone... Also  zues would of just fried his ass with his powers...


----------



## Metric (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> wtf, to many reasons my ass. you haven't name one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are the most retarded ignorant poster i've seen in a while. How about you actually debate instead of spewing out the same "Have you played GOW" bullshit everytime. Because thats not an argument.

You clearly know nothing about the REAL Greek Gods, because as omg laser said, REAL Greek Gods do not die. And yet the "gods" in GOW do die. Even average Thor rapestomps Kratos with Godblast.

If the point of this thread was to make yourself look totally ignorant, biased, and with an intellect lower than my pet dog, then congratulations, you have succeeded. 

And before you ask, yes i have played GOW 1 & 2.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

> Metric said:
> 
> 
> > You are the most retarded ignorant poster i've seen in a while. How about you actually debate instead of spewing out the same "Have you played GOW" bullshit everytime. Because thats not an argument.
> ...


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> > I am ignorant? you don't even know wtf your talking about ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) , cause I know your lieing that you played the game. I could ask you some quesions only people that actually played the game could only anwser if you like . and how is asking that question "bullshit" if someone didn't play the game and doesn't know anything about the character. and yet keeps insisting the other guy wins(as if they know both characters abilities and limits), then thats being bias and ignorant. so why not call there lieing ass out (like you for instance)
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

> helpmenow316 said:
> 
> 
> > manuelli123 said:
> ...


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> dude iv been studying Greek myths for over 10 years.What they show on the video game only shows 1/4 of they true powers.Also of course they going to down play those gods for the main  player.. If he was fighting the true greek gods all they had to do was to have the faiths cut his life line..And then he would be gone... Also  zues would of just fried his ass with his powers...



I'm sure the Greeks gods would love to just have the fates kill Kratos. That is if Kratos hadn't already died, KILLED THE FATES, GAINED THE ABILIITIES OF THE FATES, AND ALTERED HIS OWN FATE.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 7, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> I'm sure the Greeks gods would love to just have the fates kill Kratos. That is if Kratos hadn't already died, KILLED THE FATES, GAINED THE ABILIITIES OF THE FATES, AND ALTERED HIS OWN FATE.



GoW Greek God =/= Myth Greek God
Myth Greek God >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GoW Greek God so badly


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2007)

Your missing the significance of what I said. If Kratos ever died from fighting Thor, Kratos could just go back to a few minutes before he died and change the turn of events so that he didn't die. Even if its Thor kills Kratos he doesn't die. If Kratos is never even able to hurt Thor the battle would end in at least a stalemate.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 7, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> Your missing the significance of what I said. If Kratos ever died from fighting Thor, Kratos could just go back to a few minutes before he died and change the turn of events so that he didn't die. Even if its Thor kills Kratos he doesn't die. If Kratos is never even able to hurt Thor the battle would end in at least a stalemate.



Oh so you're telling me that Kratos has some reality warping that's far greater than Thor? I believe Thor would rewrite that no such thing would ever happen in Kratos....or simply just dump him into a dimension where it won't work. Oh wait...Thor can do a cop-out like this:

Step 1: Thor go back in a time, and kill Kratos when he's a young boy.
Step 2: ????????????
Step 3: Profit!


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

> Fulong said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so you're telling me that Kratos has some reality warping that's far greater than Thor??
> ...


----------



## Fulong (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> > no but he can change th fate of others.(just like he did with the titans before they were wipped out.)
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

> Fulong said:
> 
> 
> > manuelli123 said:
> ...


----------



## Fulong (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> > Fulong said:
> >
> >
> > > I never said he couldn't do it, all I said is that he doesn't actually do that in his fights.
> > ...


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> I'm sure the Greeks gods would love to just have the fates kill Kratos. That is if Kratos hadn't already died, KILLED THE FATES, GAINED THE ABILIITIES OF THE FATES, AND ALTERED HIS OWN FATE.


keep in mind that the  greek video gods was preprogrammed to now allow faiths to do it.. If this was a real life fight..They gods would just blink him out.Its a video games the gods are limited on powers due to the game.



manuelli123 said:


> > helpmenow316 said:
> >
> >
> > > your incorrect statment said it all.
> > ...


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

> * Poseidon's Rage: A magic power that allows Kratos to attack all enemies around him with a storm/electrical based power.
> * Medusa's Gaze: Though not a true godly power, he can use the decapitated gorgon Medusa's head to turn enemies to stone.
> * Zeus' Fury: A magic that allows Kratos to summon bolts of lightning to shoot at enemies.
> * Army of Hades: Kratos can summon the invincible souls of the dead to attack enemies. Even Ares himself could not withstand them.
> ...







> Superhuman strength, stamina, durability, speed and reflexes,
> Extended lifespan
> Via Mjolnir:
> Flight
> ...


Thor can just use his power to send kratos to another dimension.Then there he goes.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

> Fulong said:
> 
> 
> > manuelli123 said:
> ...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> Thor can just use his power to send kratos to another dimension.Then there he goes.






helpmenow316 said:


> Thor can just use his power to send kratos to another dimension.Then there he goes.



you cheater, here is the full wiki page of kratos abilites




> Being the son of Zeus and a mortal woman, Kratos has the powers of a demi-god which are vast superhuman strength and durability as well as being fairly swift and agile, but his powers were not realized by Kratos until a later time. An example of Kratos' massive strength is when he was facing the Hydra. He was able to impale the Queen Hydra's head on the mast in spite of it's own great strength, and was also capable of preventing Atlas the Titan(by far the largest of the Titans) from crushing him between his hands and is strong enough to overpower the ruler of the gods Zeus in strength clashes. During his campaign against Ares in the first God of War game, he was bestowed various and powerful godly abilities.
> 
> Poseidon's Rage: A magic power that allows Kratos to attack all enemies around him with a storm/electrical based power.
> Medusa's Gaze: Though not a true godly power, he can use the decapitated gorgon Medusa's head to turn enemies to stone.
> ...







> including the manipulation of time and destiny. Kratos, at full power, can be summed up to a near-omnipotent being possibly even more powerful than his father, Zeus.




was that uh...near-omnipotent powers?(sarcasm) and what..."manipulation of time and destiny"?  thanks for helping me out helpmenow316, even if you didn't mean too


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> you cheater, here is the full wiki page of kratos abilites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you know it sad that you the only person who think he can win..... Which is kinda of sad....  the real god would of killed his ass and eat him like sushi.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 7, 2007)

Thor, the guys just too much for Kratos for reasons already stated.


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

this isnt getting anywhere...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> dude you know it sad that you the only person who think he can win..... Which is kinda of sad....  the real god would of killed his ass and eat him like sushi.



but isn't it sadder that all the other people that are not agreeing with me, don't know about god of war or kratos?  but really, they have already proven to be bias people. and when it comes down to people like that, you really can't change there minds.  oh and was that statment supposed to make me give up or lessen the fact that you have nothing else to throw at me. 




> Thor, the guys just too much for Kratos for reasons already stated.



by people who didn't even know kratos, and stated horrible lies. yeah real good statments made by them(sarcasm)


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 7, 2007)

I've played both God of Wars, Kratos has no chance against things like the God Wave(Or is it God Blast, I always get it confused with the one from DC) or getting sent to another dimension. There's also Thor's strength and speed advantage.


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> but isn't it sadder that all the other people that are not agreeing with me, don't know about god of war or kratos?  but really, they have already proven to be bias people. and when it comes down to people like that, you really can't change there minds.  oh and was that statment supposed to make me give up or lessen the fact that you have nothing else to throw at me.


dude get the fuck over yourself you not the only who played the god damn game.They sold tons of copys and yes i have played it and no i am not impressed with his  powers. The game was ok at best.

And not it not being bias it being realistic.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I've played both God of Wars, Kratos has no chance against things like the God Wave(Or is it God Blast, I always get it confused with the one from DC) or getting sent to another dimension. There's also Thor's strength and speed advantage.





> Other powers used by Kratos are the former powers of the Fates, including the manipulation of time and destiny. Kratos, at full power, can be summed up to a near-omnipotent being possibly even more powerful than his father, Zeus.



nuff said.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> dude get the fuck over yourself you not the only who played the god damn game.They sold tons of copys and yes i have played it and no i am not impressed with his  powers. The game was ok at best.
> 
> And not it not being bias it being realistic.



if you really played it then you wouldn't have said half the shit you said.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 7, 2007)

You do realize the same can be said about Thor, right?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

> dude iv been studying Greek myths for over 10 years.What they show on the video game only shows 1/4 of they true powers.Also of course they going to down play those gods for the main player.. If he was fighting the true greek gods all they had to do was to have the faiths cut his life line..And then he would be gone... Also zues would of just fried his ass with his powers...




here is example, helpmenow316





> You do realize the same can be said about Thor, right?



when did I state something wrong about thor?


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

Thor obviously wins.But to prove it I'll also post scans to back up my point.
For starters how would Kratos do against Thanos?(Correct me if this was a clone or not)




This is an amped Thor fighting Thanos who is amped with the Illumination Stone, the Map of All-Ending, and the Chalice of Ruins, which is enough to wipe out existance of the universe.


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> if you really played it then you wouldn't have said half the shit you said.



ok so you think just because i dont agree with you means i never played it??? WOW you are a dumb ass.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 7, 2007)

Wikipedia is not really a good indication of GoW Canon, while some of it may be canon, the rest is wank. However this mean it's best if we were to use cinematic scenes as a source of Kratos feat rather than gameplay mechanic as they're often inconstitent.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

An example of Thors speed.
pic 5

Matches Heracles in battle. 











Generates pressure to knock a planet out of orbit in an armwrestling match with Heracles.
pic 5

Thor beats Ego.
Link removed


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> Thor obviously wins.But to prove it I'll also post scans to back up my point.
> For starters how would Kratos do against Thanos?(Correct me if this was a clone or not)
> 
> 
> ...




we aren't using that version of thor....well not that it matters kratos just goes back in time before he got those upgrades and kills him!!!  and don't give me that "thor can time travel and get him" because thor won't know were kratos is or what he did. so he won;t go after him.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> An example of Thors speed.
> Link removed
> 
> Matches Heracles in battle.
> ...




that won't kill kratos..shit!!! again with people that don't know. he is immortal and can only be killed with the blade.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 7, 2007)

So you're saying there's no way Thor can beat kratos?


Why did you make this fight if that's the case?


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> that won't kill kratos..shit!!! again with people that don't know. he is immortal and can only be killed with the blade.


You don't have to kill someone to win a fight.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Sep 7, 2007)

i think kratos would after all he massacured the hell out of the gods


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> we aren't using that version of thor....well not that it matters kratos just goes back in time before he got those upgrades and kills him!!!  and don't give me that "thor can time travel and get him" because thor won't know were kratos is or what he did. so he won;t go after him.



Thor can just trap  him in some some MV reality if he trys to go back in time.


----------



## +Shannaro (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought you were talking about Kratos from Tales of Symphonia. Neh.


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> So you're saying there's no way Thor can beat kratos?
> 
> 
> Why did you make this fight if that's the case?


cause he think krato is unstoppable...


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

Some feats of King Thor who was still a novice in the use of the Odinpower.

King Thor took two Nuclear missile point black on his chest


Holds the blast with Odinpower


Sends the blast away into another dimention


----------



## Orion (Sep 7, 2007)

This is still going on...dear god,thor drains kratos power and uses it against him with a godblast THE END.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> Thor can just trap  him in some some MV reality if he trys to go back in time.



for the love of, look, read this and inplant it in your head. THOR WON'T KNOW WHAT HE IS DOING. so he won't know that he needs to stop him. jeez




> This is still going on...dear god,thor drains kratos power and uses it against him with a godblast THE END.



then kratos drains thor back (with sword) or simply goes back before he got drained.




> Some feats of King Thor who was still a novice in the use of the Odinpower.
> 
> King Thor took two Nuclear missile point black on his chest
> 
> ...



okay, I know about his abilites. how is that going to kill kratos?


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> for the love of, look, read this and inplant it in your head. THOR WON'T KNOW WHAT HE IS DOING. so he won't know that he needs to stop him. jeez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt matter thor would figure it oyut.. thor is not a dumb ass.Plus he can track him even if he dopes go back in time due to a time stream that happens when people go bback in time. plus with in myths god have the power to remove lesser beings powers.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> cause he think krato is unstoppable...



wow, you really have probables with listening dont you? alright, I will say it again I DON'T THINK KRATOS COULD TAKE OUT RUNE THOR( I mean the beat Those Who Sit Above in Shadow who are atleast on par with Eternity, and Mangog aswell). but thats the only version he would have probables with....I am not going to say it again.


----------



## Orion (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> wow, you really have probables with listening dont you? alright, I will say it again I DON'T THINK KRATOS COULD TAKE OUT RUNE THOR( I mean the beat Those Who Sit Above in Shadow who are atleast on par with Eternity, and Mangog aswell). but thats the only version he would have probables with....I am not going to say it again.



Classic thor can kill kratos omg,seal him in a different dimension,take away all his powers,throw him into the sun,kratos is not that fucking strong stop beating off to him,and no kratos cant take his power back its a permadrain he wouldnt have the power to steal power back from thor.


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

qany thor can beat him and thats it.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> doesnt matter thor would figure it oyut.. thor is not a dumb ass.Plus he can track him even if he dopes go back in time due to a time stream that happens when people go bback in time. plus with in myths god have the power to remove lesser beings powers.



the guy can rewrite peoples fucking destiny...he is not going to be foung out, and kratos is no "lesser being",  he is a god that beat the fates. that are considered "gods to even gods".


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

feitan said:


> Classic thor can kill kratos omg,seal him in a different dimension,take away all his powers,throw him into the sun,kratos is not that fucking strong stop beating off to him,and no kratos cant take his power back its a permadrain he wouldnt have the power to steal power back from thor.



and you stop talking about shit you don't even know(kratos that is). and get off of thors nuts. kratos wins and thats that.



> qany thor can beat him and thats it



yeah, great reasoning right there.( I am not even gonna say it, I think you know already)


here,wiki, kratos


"Aside from the playable magics used in the games, Kratos also had many other powers when he was a god. He's able to manipulate his size to extremes comparable to Ares,the former god of war. Kratos, being the new God of War, possesses the same powers Ares had. Other powers used by Kratos are the former powers of the Fates, including the manipulation of time and destiny. Kratos, at full power, can be summed up to a near-omnipotent being possibly even more powerful than his father, Zeus."

and no one give me that wiki isn't a reliable source because when  helpmenow316 posted it no said anything, so don't be bias (again) people.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> okay, I know about his abilites. how is that going to kill kratos?


The same way Kratos uses his fate abilities.Oh wait he doesn't use it they way your talking about. Lets see if he uses the abilites of the fastes the way your talking in GOW3.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> the guy can rewrite peoples fucking destiny...he is not going to be foung out, and kratos is no "lesser being",  he is a god that beat the fates. that are considered "gods to even gods".


I'd like to see Kratos get past Thors galaxy destroying father to kill him before he gets his powers.


----------



## Orion (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> and you stop talking about shit you don't even know(kratos that is). and get off of thors nuts. kratos wins and thats that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know when kratos starts containing galaxy destroying blasts,seals people in other dimensions,throws planet out of orbit from arm wrestling among many other ridiculous feats,youve lost your just trolling now.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> The same way Kratos uses his fate abilities.Oh wait he doesn't use it they way your talking about. Lets see if he uses the abilites of the fastes the way your talking in GOW3.



actually, the minute he is a transported into a different dimension he will rewrite his fate and make it so he wasn't thrown in the first place.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

feitan said:


> Let me know when kratos starts containing galaxy destroying blasts,seals people in other dimensions,throws planet out of orbit from arm wrestling among many other ridiculous feats,youve lost your just trolling now.



actually, all your doing is posting feats. and are you saying that just because kratos cant do those feats than that means that he automatically loses? plus no one yet has given me a good way of thor winning, everything they said can be and will be countered.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> and you stop talking about shit you don't even know(kratos that is). and get off of thors nuts. kratos wins and thats that.


Other than Kratos using the Fates powers you have yet to prove he can even beat Thor.Also from what I played in GOW2 he needs to be in the room of the fates to use the powers.



manuelli123 said:


> here,wiki, kratos
> 
> 
> "Aside from the playable magics used in the games, Kratos also had many other powers when he was a god. He's able to manipulate his size to extremes comparable to Ares,the former god of war. Kratos, being the new God of War, possesses the same powers Ares had. Other powers used by Kratos are the former powers of the Fates, including the manipulation of time and destiny. Kratos, at full power, can be summed up to a near-omnipotent being possibly even more powerful than his father, Zeus."
> ...


Kratos formerly had those powers.Unless you can prove Kratos regained all his powers by the end of GOW2(or you say he has them all for this fight)Kratos only has the abilites of the Titans and the Spear of Destiny,Barbarian Hammer,and the Blade.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 7, 2007)

If Rewriting Fate as in just kill people, and not just doing it with pimped out reality warping power like Thor does it, then yes Kratos does 'rewrite fate'.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> actually, the minute he is a transported into a different dimension he will rewrite his fate and make it so he wasn't thrown in the first place.


Kratos at the end of GOW2 was only shown to be able to rewrite history when in the room that Clotho was in.


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> the guy can rewrite peoples fucking destiny...he is not going to be foung out, and kratos is no "lesser being",  he is a god that beat the fates. that are considered "gods to even gods".


Yes.....But that in the video game.....  Plus i dont believe in faiths... And if they was real they would of just had to cut his life line...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

> Manchester Black said:
> 
> 
> > Other than Kratos using the Fates powers you have yet to prove he can even beat Thor.Also from what I played in GOW2 he needs to be in the room of the fates to use the powers.
> ...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> Kratos at the end of GOW2 was only shown to be able to rewrite history when in the room that Clotho was in.



have you ever played the game?  cause if you did you would know that he disappears in a green light and goes to the place.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> Blade of Olympus, kills gods and drains there power. that will kill thor if it hits.


Thors hammer drains energy.He drains Kratos of his powers and the Blade of its powers.



manuelli123 said:


> other people where using amped thor, so why cant I use this version.


I said unless you said this was the version we were using I was using end of GOW2.Now I know to use Kratos with all his powers.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

> Manchester Black said:
> 
> 
> > Thors hammer drains energy.He drains Kratos of his powers and the Blade of its powers.
> ...


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> have you ever played the game?  cause if you did you would know that he disappears in a green light and goes to the place.


I wouldn't be debating otherwise. Yes I played the game(its been a while though).


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> yeah....umm the verison I was using is the one in the end of the game of GOW2.



Uh theres no proof that Kratos regained all his powers at the end of GOW2.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> Uh theres no proof that Kratos regained all his powers at the end of GOW2.



he had the fuckin blade, which had his powers when he was the new ares, plus some extra power aswell in the sword(like athena for instance).


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> > the blade cannot be drained, it does the draining. plus you haven't even played the game so your speaking strait out of your ass aswell.
> 
> 
> Thors hammer those the draining as well and protects Thor so whats your point?Notice I tried to be calm and you snap saying I'm talking out of my ass and I've never played the game.Okay one how the hell do you know what games I have and have not played?Two you don't have to believe me but I have played and beaten both GOW games and plan to buy Chains of Olympus.Now heres  a question for you,have you read a Thor comic in your life?Now then other than your little alter destiny thing prove Kratos wins(not that the destiny thing works because he has to get past Odin).


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123  is that your biggest defence?? Of telling people they cant say anything because they didnt play the game?? even tho most people who plays games has by now... It like saying that no one has never played mario world..... Dude get your self a new defence...


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> he had the fuckin blade, which had his powers when he was the new ares, plus some extra power aswell in the sword(like athena for instance).


One the BLADE has the power in it.And what those the blade do?It fires energy blasts and asborbs energy.When Kratos reclaimed the Blade from Zeus he never used the Army of Hades,Zeus lighting,Poseidons Rage,or Rage of the Gods.He also never used any of his abilites that Ares had.Basically when Zeus grew huge and shot lighting at him he should have grown huge in return.


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> manuelli123 said:
> 
> 
> > Thors hammer those the draining as well and protects Thor so whats your point?Notice I tried to be calm and you snap saying I'm talking out of my ass and I've never played the game.Okay one how the hell do you know what games I have and have not played?Two you don't have to believe me but I have played and beaten both GOW games and plan to buy Chains of Olympus.Now heres  a question for you,have you read a Thor comic in your life?Now then other than your little alter destiny thing prove Kratos wins(not that the destiny thing works because he has to get past Odin).
> ...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> manuelli123  is that your biggest defence?? Of telling people they cant say anything because they didnt play the game?? even tho most people who plays games has by now... It like saying that no one has never played mario world..... Dude get your self a new defence...



oh come on, if you didn't play the game than of course you dont understand, there are so many things that happened. that aren't in sources like wikipedia, so unless you played the game than you could never truly understand.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> *snip*


Do you have scans/clips of Kratos showing enough power to casually 1 shot the planet? If not, he loses sine that's what Thor can do. Either learn to debate or leave the OBD. All you're doing in making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> manuelli123 said:
> 
> 
> > Thors hammer those the draining as well and protects Thor so whats your point?Notice I tried to be calm and you snap saying I'm talking out of my ass and I've never played the game.Okay one how the hell do you know what games I have and have not played?Two you don't have to believe me but I have played and beaten both GOW games and plan to buy Chains of Olympus.Now heres  a question for you,have you read a Thor comic in your life?Now then other than your little alter destiny thing prove Kratos wins(not that the destiny thing works because he has to get past Odin).
> ...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

Crimson King said:


> Do you have scans/clips of Kratos showing enough power to casually 1 shot the planet? If not, he loses sine that's what Thor can do. Either learn to debate or leave the OBD. All you're doing in making a fool of yourself.



again, people are saying just because thor has shown this feat and kratos hasn't then he loses. thats stupid logic, plus kratos destiny rewind. oh and plus have you played the game  huh ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> oh come on, if you didn't play the game than of course you dont understand, there are so many things that happened. that aren't in sources like wikipedia, so unless you played the game than you could never truly understand.



Ok i understand what you saying but like i said i played the freaking game and wasnt impressed so you saying that i never played it because i disagree with you... Kratos isnt all that great.. Also like someone els ask..Have you ever read thor comic book or any comic book at all??? 

Thor is a hell of allot stronger the kratos ..No shit he is going to look strong in his video game. Thor has show that he is strong in many comic book not just his.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> Ok i understand what you saying but like i said i played the freaking game and wasnt impressed so you saying that i never played it because i disagree with you... Kratos isnt all that great.. Also like someone els ask..Have you ever read thor comic book or any comic book at all???
> 
> Thor is a hell of allot stronger the kratos ..No shit he is going to look strong in his video game. Thor has show that he is strong in many comic book not just his.




yes I have read thor comics, this is like the third time I am anwsering it . and once again you just told me how great you thought thor was and how lame you thought kratos was(BIAS) you just gave me your opinion nothing more.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> *snip*





Yes, I have played the game. And if you don't show feats of Kratos destroying the planet, then Thor destroys the planet and laughs. Thor is capable of it since he has shown the feat in comic while Kratos hasn't.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

Crimson King said:


> Yes, I have played the game. And if you don't show feats of Kratos destroying the planet, then Thor destroys the planet and laughs. Thor is capable of it since he has shown the feat in comic while Kratos hasn't.



wtf is wrong with you!!!?? do you have any debateing skill!!!?? all your saying is that since thor destroyed a planet, that means that he is stronger and automatically wins. broly destroyed a gallery and eternity didn't, I guess that means broly is stronger going by your logic since I won't be able to find any scans of eternity doing it.


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2007)

Here you go   first thing they made zues jabber like hell to kratos 

His move are not impressive Also the whole he killing the faiths is Bullshit because even in myths the faiths are out side of the rule of zues and the other gods.They was there own beings themself.They can not be killed not even by a full blooded god.

Also if they was killed off all of the universes would of fell upon it self.


Here you go

HAHAHAHHAHA 


Here you go

Here you go

Also in all reality if gaia wanted all the god dead she could of done it her self.cause onces again if gaia would of been killed off the planet it self would die...

This game barrly have anything to do with the real greek god..Everyone jabbers to kratos

+


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 7, 2007)

You forgot to mention that Eternity is omnipotent and Kratos is not.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 7, 2007)

Crimson King said:


> You forgot to mention that Eternity is omnipotent and Kratos is not.



thats not the point, what was said in your post was that if kratos wasn't shown to be a planet buster than he loses. which is stupid logic.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 7, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> omg, I am not going to say it again reread this thread, someone already asked me that(and the answer is yes)


Gee how many people in this thread have you asked if they played GOW?Nearly everyone.Just because they disagree with you,you say they haven't played the game.Since you think Kratos stands a chance I think you haven't read a Thor comic in your life.



manuelli123 said:


> and do you want to know how I know you didn't play it? its because of the thing you said about the destiny travel. its either that  you were alseep in the middle of the game or just lied about it( like many people in this thread) you went to wiki didn't you


I've debated with some bad debaters before and your definately one of the worst.Your only arguments are you didn't play the game,your biased or Kratos wins because he can alter destiny.Tell me how does he get past Odin?Better yet how did he beat the fates when they could have just altered his fate.Simple he can't use it in battle like your talking about.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> thats not the point, what was said in your post was that if kratos wasn't shown to be a planet buster than he loses. which is stupid logic.



No it is not. Kratos has not shown anything beyond the stuff in game. Last time I checked, Kratos never destroyed the planet.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> Here you go   first thing they made zues jabber like hell to kratos
> 
> His move are not impressive Also the whole he killing the faiths is Bullshit because even in myths the faiths are out side of the rule of zues and the other gods.They was there own beings themself.They can not be killed not even by a full blooded god.
> 
> ...





you see this is why I say you didn't play the game, why get clips since I am the only one everyone is debateing? why say untrue, bias, plane shit that just makes no sense from someone that actually played the game? but alas, thats all irrlevent kinda like your post which hasn't proven that thor can beat kratos.




> Also in all reality if gaia wanted all the god dead she could of done it her self.cause onces again if gaia would of been killed off the planet it self would die...



see what I mean?


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Crimson King said:


> No it is not. Kratos has not shown anything beyond the stuff in game. Last time I checked, Kratos never destroyed the planet.



etenity never destroyed a galaxy, broly has, going by your logic broly beats him. which is stupid


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> you see this is why I say you didn't play the game, why get clips since I am the only one everyone is debateing? why say untrue, bias, plane shit that just makes no sense from someone that actually played the game? but alas, thats all irrlevent kinda like your post which hasn't proven that thor can beat kratos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i posted it to show how lame everyone jabbere to him. the real zues would  of gutted him.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> wtf is wrong with you!!!?? do you have any debateing skill!!!?? all your saying is that since thor destroyed a planet, that means that he is stronger and automatically wins.


This coming from the guy who says Kratos wins because he alters Thors destiny without telling us how he gets pass Odin.Infact without this power tell me how does Kratos win?He loses to Thor in strength,speed, durability,and power.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


>




trying to ignore the fact that you have been reveal as a fake and a lier huh? and you still didn't mention one good(WORKING WAY) thor can win, but I have, Blade of Olympus, a couple stabs and thor will start weakening(like zeus did) than bam!! kratos gains more power and bangs a whole rack of chicks just like in the game(not that you would know
)


----------



## Fulong (Sep 8, 2007)

Must I constantly remind you that version of Zeus is much much weaker than Myth Zeus? Thor is much more versatile via his hammer which also include flight. So if Thor want to play it smart, he would use flight, fly around in the sky while spamming some more godblast on Kratos. Also Eternity doesn't bust a galaxy, he bust a universe instead.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> This coming from the guy who says Kratos wins because he alters Thors destiny without telling us how he gets pass Odin.Infact without this power tell me how does Kratos win?He loses to Thor in strength,speed, durability,and power.



ok than, if were takeing away kratos destiny power than lets take away thors  durability and Mjolnir . now who would win....hmmm oh wait still kratos, face it you lose, kratos wins. and by the way kratos could get pass odin by going back even further when odin himself was a baby and do the damn thang, killing to birds with one stone to say the least.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> trying to ignore the fact that you have been reveal as a fake and a lier huh? and you still didn't mention one good(WORKING WAY) thor can win, but I have, Blade of Olympus, a couple stabs and thor will start weakening(like zeus did) than bam!! kratos gains more power and bangs a whole rack of chicks just like in the game(not that you would know
> )



Yeah you know Thor is just going to stand there and let Kratos stab him.Oh wait he isn't because he isn't a dumbass.Thor is faster than Kratos and a well known fact about there is he can throw his hammer faster than light.Basically he dodges and throws Mjolnir at Kratos at faster than light speed.Now Kratos has no feats to suggest he can even dodge something that moves at light so if you say he dodges the hammer you need help.Another scenario is Thor absorbs Kratos energy and Godblasts his ass.


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> trying to ignore the fact that you have been reveal as a fake and a lier huh? and you still didn't mention one good(WORKING WAY) thor can win, but I have, Blade of Olympus, a couple stabs and thor will start weakening(like zeus did) than bam!! kratos gains more power and bangs a whole rack of chicks just like in the game(not that you would know
> )



First thing the blade of olyp isnt even a real myth it was made for th video game.Also just for you know if it was it wouldnt work on a norse god.But thor hammer would work on  him.Thor can do the fallowing..

1 beat the living hell out of him.
2 send him in to a differnt dime
3 go back in time and kill him before he gain all those powers
4 have odin or one of the other more powerful god remove his powers
5 blink him to a real hell.
6 beat the shit out of him again.

Also how the hell am i a lier? I have played this fucking game before hell i have the game in my fucking room .I played it beat it and wasnt impressed before the whole game was to fucking easy everyone just jabber him like hell.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> ok than, if were takeing away kratos destiny power than lets take away thors  durability and Mjolnir . now who would win....hmmm oh wait still kratos, face it you lose, kratos wins. and by the way kratos could get pass odin by going back even further when odin himself was a baby and do the damn thang, killing to birds with one stone to say the least.



Even without the hammer, Thors still does have some access to the Odinforce, and still able to pull a win...unless this is Rune King Thor with all of Odinforce and more stuff to it. While we at it, if you want Kratos to win so badly, just take away Thor limbs, make him go blind, and also make him as strong as a regular weak humans. Yeah...that would definitely make Kratos the victor.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2007)

What happens in GOW 2.  I played 1, and he gets horribly raped by any Thor at the end of 1.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 8, 2007)

Kratos lost his power from the Greek Gods, and through the process able to gain power from the Titans. He manage to 'beat' Zeus, and Zeus ran away. Even with his powerup in GoW 2, Thor still beat him to a bloody pulp.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> ok than, if were takeing away kratos destiny power than lets take away thors  durability and Mjolnir . now who would win....hmmm oh wait still kratos,


I look at your post and then I look at your rep and see why it is disabled.Other than your stupid destiny altering thing which fails because he can't get pass Odin you don't have an argument.Taking away Thors durabilty and Mjolnir wouldn't matter he would still beat Kratos. 



manuelli123 said:


> face it you lose, kratos wins. and by the way kratos could get pass odin by going back even further when odin himself was a baby and do the damn thang, killing to birds with one stone to say the least.


Yep because Odin himself didn't have a father oh wait


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> Fulong said:
> 
> 
> > Must I constantly remind you that version of Zeus is much much weaker than Myth Zeus?
> ...


----------



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> but going by that stupid guy's logic, since he didn't destroy a galaxy he still loses to broly.



Learn how to quote.


And going by his logic Enternity > Brolly

As a universe is bigger than a galaxy...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> Yeah you know Thor is just going to stand there and let Kratos stab him.Oh wait he isn't because he isn't a dumbass.Thor is faster than Kratos and a well known fact about there is he can throw his hammer faster than light.Basically he dodges and throws Mjolnir at Kratos at faster than light speed.Now Kratos has no feats to suggest he can even dodge something that moves at light so if you say he dodges the hammer you need help.Another scenario is Thor absorbs Kratos energy and Godblasts his ass.



once again that won't kill him, he is a god. and once more again kratos has an absorbing weapon too. if anything they would cancel each other out.(personally I  think kratos sword would prevail)


----------



## Fulong (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> > and must I remind you that he was getting weaken by the blade kratos kept stabing him in it(oh did I say remind, I meant state simce you havn't played the game either). but really though  only in terms of feats shown is Myth Zeus stronger.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> > and must I remind you that he was getting weaken by the blade kratos kept stabing him in it(oh did I say remind, I meant state simce you havn't played the game either). but really though  only in terms of feats shown is Myth Zeus stronger.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli, does Kratos get A LOT stronger in GOW 2?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Learn how to quote.
> 
> 
> And going by his logic Enternity > Brolly
> ...



no I don't think you understand he said since kratos cant destroy a PLANET THAN HE LOSES, not anything else. so going by that to him Eternity < Brolly since Eternity hasn't destroyed a GALAXY.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> manuelli, does Kratos get A LOT stronger in GOW 2?



YES he does, he wields a blade that not only kills gods but takes there powers and he now controls deastiny.


----------



## Fulong (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> no I don't think you understand he said since kratos cant destroy a PLANET THAN HE LOSES, not anything else. so going by that to him Eternity < Brolly since Eternity hasn't destroyed a GALAXY.



Eternity = one universe, he can destroy, remade, and create a universe whether he feel like it. He doesn't need to destroy a universe because he already proven that he doesn't need to do since he's a universe.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> no I don't think you understand he said since kratos cant destroy a PLANET THAN HE LOSES, not anything else. so going by that to him Eternity < Brolly since Eternity hasn't destroyed a GALAXY.




Kratos not being able to destroy a planet puts him on a lower powerscale destructively.

planet < galaxy < universe


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> once again that won't kill him, he is a god.


And once again you don't have to kill someone to win a fight.



manuelli123 said:


> and once more again kratos has an absorbing weapon too. if anything they would cancel each other out.(personally I  think kratos sword would prevail)


And please tell me why.Mjolnir has quite a few more impressive things to it than Kratos blade.


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> no I don't think you understand he said since kratos cant destroy a PLANET THAN HE LOSES, not anything else. so going by that to him Eternity < Brolly since Eternity hasn't destroyed a GALAXY.


The fact that thor can blow up a planet show that he has more raw power then  kratos ..Which means he is more powerful then him..Which means that he can use that same power to kill him..Which means that kratos will die a bloody blood death... 

due to the fact that we only have one person saying he would win..And this is just going around and around.. i think we should just lock this... Before it turn in to a flame war...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Kratos not being able to destroy a planet puts him on a lower powerscale destructively.
> 
> planet < galaxy < universe



but he won't die even if thor destroys the planet, plus he could just change his destiny (like he did in the game, and thus cancel his death out...if he dies, which I doubt) kratos only needs a couple of stabs with the Blade of Olympus.




helpmenow316 said:


> The fact that thor can blow up a planet show that he has more raw power then  kratos ..Which means he is more powerful then him..Which means that he can use that same power to kill him..Which means that kratos will die a bloody blood death...
> 
> due to the fact that we only have one person saying he would win..And this is just going around and around.. i think we should just lock this... Before it turn in to a flame war...




but that "one person" is practically the only one who played both games(alot) and isn't being bias. and again, kratos is immortal that won't kill him, get me some extra extra feature in the game that I haven't played that show's he can be killed by that and then I will agree with you(which I doubt you have, since  you haven't even played the game the regular game).


----------



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2007)

You can not change your destiny if you're dead.


----------



## Orion (Sep 8, 2007)

I never knew kratos attacked ftl as well.


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> but he won't die even if thor destroys the planet, plus he could just change his destiny (like he did in the game, and thus cancel his death out...if he dies, which I doubt) kratos only needs a couple of stabs with the Blade of Olympus.


Dude do you even know what the fuck changing  destiny means??  It not like being able to bring your self back from dead or anything... 

All that means is that he was able to change his destiny onces to do something els that it.. It not a get out of dying card he can pull out every 5 mins. 

Basicly he did what neji wanted to do at the exam arch that it.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Fulong said:


> Eternity = one universe, he can destroy, remade, and create a universe whether he feel like it. He doesn't need to destroy a universe because he already proven that he doesn't need to do since he's a universe.



for the love of, look I know about Eternity, I am just going by that guys dumb logic.shit!!!!!


----------



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli, you made yourself look like a dumbass in this thread.


Even if you had concrete evidence that Kratos would win, you have shown zero debating ability, or even reasoning ability.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

Kratos was only able to change his destiny after he died because Gaia saved his ass from being tortured in Hades for all eternity.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> Dude do you even know what the fuck changing  destiny means??  It not like being able to bring your self back from dead or anything...
> 
> All that means is that he was able to change his destiny onces to do something els that it.. It not a get out of dying card he can pull out every 5 mins.
> 
> Basicly he did what neji wanted to do at the exam arch that it.



ok, I may have worded it out wrong, but the guy brought back all the titans who were destined to be either inprisoned(forever) or killed, so doing that to himself(which he has already done) shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> manuelli, you made yourself look like a dumbass in this thread.
> 
> 
> Even if you had concrete evidence that Kratos would win, you have shown zero debating ability, or even reasoning ability.



and this is comeing from the guy who hasn't even played the game 
isn't part of being a good debater about actually knowing wtf you talking about.


you know what, there is no reason to continue this anymore, there are simply to many bias people who haven't even played the game. and will not surecom to defeat. so I am no fool, I will not take on an army of unwilling to give up bias people. this is me signing out.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2007)

He can't bring himself back if he is already dead. 

Wtf are you talking about?




manuelli123 said:


> and this is comeing from the guy who hasn't even played the game
> isn't part of being a good debater about actually knowing wtf you talking about.



How does me not having played the game have any relevance to what I said.  I told you I didn't play the game, I even asked you how much stronger he gets from 1 to 2.

And as you said, *part* of being a good debater is knowing the information.  The other part is not being a complete and total idiot, which you seem to not understand.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

Now lets look.
Kratos has the powers of the Gods from the first game and the titans from the second game.He also has the weapons from GOW2 and shit.
Strenght=Kratos could barely push Pandoras Box,Thor lifted the Midgard Serpent.
Durabilty=Kratos gets impaled by a stalagmite,Thor took 2 nukes to the chest.
Speed=Kratos has almost no speed feats,I posted a feat of Thor thats more impressive than anything Kratos showed.
Overall power=Thor can destroy a planet,Kratos can't.
Winner=Thor.


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes because he had out side help. All he did was went back in time and changed the fact that she should of died.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

Manuelli you say were biased when your only spewing out the same shit.Its either we only say Thor because we didn't play the game and thus were biased,The Blade of Olymbus drains Thor of his energy,Kratos alters Thors destiny despite the fact he has to get pass Odin and all the other Gods.You claim were biased when your the most biased person here and as Havoc said you really made yourself look like a dumbass.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2007)

10 pages of gold. This thread has me rolling.


Thor wins for reasons stated on PAGE ONE!


----------



## azngamer87 (Sep 8, 2007)

I say Kratos takes this. I played the game and I know that kratos has full control over time. He also has control over people destiny because he has their strings. Kratos can just alter his fate and make sure thor never existed or just alter thor destiny and make him lose the fight to kratos. Finally, if needed kratos can go back in time and kill thor while he was still a baby.


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)

azngamer87 said:


> I say Kratos takes this. I played the game and I know that kratos has full control over time. He also has control over people destiny because he has their strings. Kratos can just alter his fate and make sure thor never existed or just alter thor destiny and make him lose the fight to kratos. Finally, if needed kratos can go back in time and kill thor while he was still a baby.


The problem with that is that the other god wouldnt allow him to touch thor. Even if he is a baby... Plus  There are other gods and omnibeings in marvel that would stop him before he can do anything..Time travel isnt the end all powers..Also the controling of the fate even if it was  in greek myth stated that they can not be killed..They would have to deal with the fate of norse god and all the other fates in the other myths.

Kratos is just simply over powered by thor in the first place..He is over powered by most of the other Marvel vers heroes... 

Also keep in mind...If kratos does fight thor he would go back in time and kill of the baby thor because thats not how it done..Not only that he would just go face to face fist to fist fighting style...Greeks are not the type to run away and use cheap way out in the fight..

Also keep in mind the gods in the game are really really weak to the point where it just sad.....


----------



## azngamer87 (Sep 8, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> The problem with that is that the other god wouldnt allow him to touch thor. Even if he is a baby... Plus  There are other gods and omnibeings in marvel that would stop him before he can do anything..Time travel isnt the end all powers..Also the controling of the fate even if it was  in greek myth stated that they can not be killed..They would have to deal with the fate of norse god and all the other fates in the other myths.
> 
> Kratos is just simply over powered by thor in the first place..He is over powered by most of the other Marvel vers heroes...
> 
> ...



Well isn't this match blood lust meaning both kratos and thor will try to kill each other by any means possible.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2007)

If it is bloodlusted Thor kills Kratos within the first couple seconds of the fight.


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)

azngamer87 said:


> Well isn't this match blood lust meaning both kratos and thor will try to kill each other by any means possible.


Yes but its against the greek code of honer to go back in time and kill alittle kid.... For no real reason..That will not prove who is stronger... 

Vikings and Greeks are proud race of people ..Even more there warrior so they will just fight it till one is left standing.They will not resort to cheap shots...


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 8, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> Yes.....But that in the video game.....  Plus i dont believe in faiths... And if they was real they would of just had to cut his life line...



Kratos was already dead at that point. He was sent to Hades and then escaped.  When he fought the fates he was still dead and they can't cut the thread of a dead guy.


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> Kratos was already dead at that point. He was sent to Hades and then escaped.  When he fought the fates he was still dead and they can't cut the thread of a dead guy.



true lol .... But he still cant kill the fates...


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 8, 2007)

Still all of the Thor = Planet Buster = Win stuff should really be considered before acceptence. First of all any battle between Kratos and Thor would probably take place on Earth. Since that is the case Thor destroying Earth would be a no no. So Thor wouldn't destroy earth just to kill Kratos.

In any case Kratos did kill the fates and thats the bottom line. 3 fates = Killed by Kratos.

In any case. Thor seriously does overpower Kratos.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> again, am I supposed to be scared and kiss your ass and admit defeat?



No, it was a subtle request to be more dignified.



> but even if you could do all that shit(which I doubt)



Then flame away boy, I'm more than happy to deal it out



> the minute you start pissing me of I'd just put you in my ignore list. and wouldn't hear your shit talking



Then you fail. You have lost. You have ran away from your enemy, you have retreated from a battle because you know you cannot win, because you know you are inadequete. Because you cannot possibly dream of fighting me so you try to make yourself look big but fail utterly because you simply cannot take it like a man. If you had instead accepted what I said then you could redeem yourself, your rep bar might even go green again but until you can stand straight and take your punishment, you are nothing.



> but to end this, there is nothing I could say to you guys to change your minds, (like kratos changeing thors destiny and useing his time control power to simply go when thor is born and stab him with the blade and kill his ass) however I can say this, that by viewing this thread I see just how bias SOME(excludung people that actually played, and aren't lying) of you people are.



You are weak. You do not rebutt my points that I have clearly presented before you, instead you give a half arse excuse and try to avoid me because you know I am too big for you. You thought that I was a joke, no doubt from my first post directed towards you and my avatar and other details but you fell into the trap. You overreached yourself, you are hardly a good debater let alone a seasoned one. While I do not say I am a good debater, I however am one that has been in many different types of fights on many different forums and as a result I know when someone tries to mouse themselves out of something without answering anyone. 

That is what you did, you only respond to my post that actually isn't about the fight itself because you know you can talk more rubbish before moving on to someone else that isn't as forthcoming as myself. 

You have already lost any hopes of making any friends in this forum with your attitude but at least if you can be less biased and accept some of the things I've said and not spit out fallacies left right and centre then maybe, just maybe people might start repping you again. Then you won't have to hide your rep under a disabled bar.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 8, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> Still all of the Thor = Planet Buster = Win stuff should really be considered before acceptence. First of all any battle between Kratos and Thor would probably take place on Earth. Since that is the case Thor destroying Earth would be a no no. So Thor wouldn't destroy earth just to kill Kratos.
> 
> In any case Kratos did kill the fates and thats the bottom line. 3 fates = Killed by Kratos.
> 
> In any case. Thor seriously does overpower Kratos.



When people say that Thor is a planet buster doesn't mean that he will go for the destruction of the planet. Its just meant to show how powerful he is and he can use that power solely on Kratos, which would be the end of him

edit: 





> You thought that I was a joke, no doubt from my first post directed towards you and my avatar


Your avatar=unholy amount of WIN


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> Kratos was only able to change his destiny after he died because Gaia saved his ass from being tortured in Hades for all eternity.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), stop posting, your a fucking lier, this is why I know you didn't it play the game. that only happened because he lost his powers to the sword when zues killed him plus he didn't even have the destiny power when that happened. which was like the beginning of the game, SHIT!!!! your such a fucking liar. you simply watched clips in youtube and tryed to protend like you actually played the game, STOP LIEING THIS IS LIKE THE THIRD INCORRECT STATEMENT YOU MADE.mad


I know I said that I would leave this thread alone but I just want to get a couple of things out first. 




> true lol .... But he still cant kill the fates...



kratos even stated that he killed the fates. yet another reason why I know you didn't play.





> The problem with that is that the other god wouldnt allow him to touch thor. Even if he is a baby... Plus There are other gods and omnibeings in marvel that would stop him before he can do anything..Time travel isnt the end all powers..Also the controling of the fate even if it was in greek myth stated that they can not be killed..They would have to deal with the fate of norse god and all the other fates in the other myths.



greek myth in god of war is almost completely different from the real one, jeez, you claimed to study this shit for 10 years and play the game. yet you can't even figure that out? yet another lier.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> Manuelli you say were biased when your only spewing out the same shit.Its either we only say Thor because we didn't play the game and thus were biased,The Blade of Olymbus drains Thor of his energy,Kratos alters Thors destiny despite the fact he has to get pass Odin and all the other Gods.You claim were biased when your the most biased person here and as Havoc said you really made yourself look like a dumbass.




for the trillionth time, I ALREADY SAID KRATOS CAN'T TAKE OUT RUNE THOR, but any other version he could take out. how the fuck is that bias? but with everyone else(who don't know the guy or series, kinda like you ) keep insisting on him loseing without even knowing him in the first place. That's being bias. look up the fucking definition because if you think I am being bias even though I due and did give thor some credit, compared to everyone else who didn't do that for kratos.  than I guess are you ignorant aswell as bias....as well as a lieing piece of shit.



oh and fuck HAVOC.




> When people say that Thor is a planet buster doesn't mean that he will go for the destruction of the planet. Its just meant to show how powerful he is and he can use that power solely on Kratos, which would be the end of him



again, he brought back all the titans(which some where meant to die) and changed his destiny, from dieing by zeuses hand.




> Then you fail. You have lost. You have ran away from your enemy, you have retreated from a battle because you know you cannot win, because you know you are inadequete. Because you cannot possibly dream of fighting me so you try to make yourself look big but fail utterly because you simply cannot take it like a man. If you had instead accepted what I said then you could redeem yourself, your rep bar might even go green again but until you can stand straight and take your punishment, you are nothing.




ouch,omg, your words (which are insignificant to me in every aspect
) really hurt me,(sarcasm) Bitch please, and also I really don't give a darn about these "rep points". give me all the negs you please, I really don't care, hell I will make it visable if you like. you see your nothing to me, so thus your words mean nothing to me aswell, if you were my boss or someone I cared about, than maybe than I would give a flying fuck about all that shit that you are saying. but your not ,and please stop trying to act hard and scary, you softer than baby shit. Seriously you are not scaring anyboby your just a poser, a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), a bitch, a dick rider. I could go on but I think you know where I am going with this. 





> You are weak. You do not rebutt my points that I have clearly presented before you, instead you give a half arse excuse and try to avoid me because you know I am too big for you. You thought that I was a joke, no doubt from my first post directed towards you and my avatar and other details but you fell into the trap. You overreached yourself, you are hardly a good debater let alone a seasoned one. While I do not say I am a good debater, I however am one that has been in many different types of fights on many different forums and as a result I know when someone tries to mouse themselves out of something without answering anyone.
> 
> That is what you did, you only respond to my post that actually isn't about the fight itself because you know you can talk more rubbish before moving on to someone else that isn't as forthcoming as myself.
> 
> You have already lost any hopes of making any friends in this forum with your attitude but at least if you can be less biased and accept some of the things I've said and not spit out fallacies left right and centre then maybe, just maybe people might start repping you again. Then you won't have to hide your rep under a disabled bar.




again, with you trying to act hard huh? well anyways I really didn't come here to make friends(sad that some people need to come here to make friends, kinda like you. but as for me, I have plenty of friends and really don't need any here), I just came here to debate nothing more. and please GET THE FUCK OVER YOURSELF Seriously. I am about to put you in my ignore list, just so I don't have to hear your arrogant, cocky, poser ass self. MAN!!!, you must think that you are the shit huh? well newsflash your not, your more full of shit. so shut the fuck up.


and to this bullshit.



> That is what you did, you only respond to my post that actually isn't about the fight itself because you know you can talk more rubbish before moving on to someone else that isn't as forthcoming as myself.




reread this whole thread because I only came at you because you came at me bitch. and than went on with the actual debate.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> *snip bullshit*


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> again, he brought back all the titans(which some where meant to die) and changed his destiny, from dieing by zeuses hand.



First one is time travel which will not help him. He can go back when Thor was a baby and he will still get killed there by some Asgardian god.
Does killing the fates in GoW mean he can no longer use their powers?

And no matter how many times Kratos can(somehow) come back to life, every single time it will end in his defeat... Kratos CAN NOT win against Thor.

edit: And what the hell are the victory conditions for this fight then? Its not over till Thor doesn't die?? Thats some heavy bias coming from a guy that blames other people of being biased


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> First one is time travel which will not help him. He can go back when Thor was a baby and he will still get killed there by some Asgardian god.
> Does killing the fates in GoW mean he can no longer use their powers?
> 
> And no matter how many times Kratos can(somehow) come back to life, every single time it will end in his defeat... Kratos CAN NOT win against Thor.
> ...





kratos can simply get close to the baby thor, and take him with him to a different place and kill is ass there. and don't give me that bull about anyone being able to find him, cause they won't know wtf just happened or where thor is. and all kratos needs is a couple of seconds to stab and take baby thors, life and powers.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> kratos can simply get close to the baby thor, and take him with him to a different place and kill is ass there. and don't give me that bull about anyone being able to find him, cause they won't know wtf just happened or where thor is. and all kratos needs is a couple of seconds to stab and take baby thors, life and powers.



Heimdall would sense him even before he materialized and stop acting like Kratos knows exactly where Thor was when he was born...coz he doesn't


----------



## Power16 (Sep 8, 2007)

So your saying he would get by Odin to kill baby Thor, i don't think so. OF Thor and RKT should easily handle Kratos not sure about regular Thor but i know he has had quite a a lot showings that would beg to differ (don't follow regular Thor to say but i'm sure others i have already said).


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Heimdall would sense him even before he materialized and stop acting like Kratos knows exactly where Thor was when he was born...coz he doesn't



krato's didn't know the time period of the great battle between the gods and the titans (since gaia and cronus had to fill him in with the details, not the actual time though.) and yet he went there with ease, so going by that kratos can and will find baby thor and kill him.





> Power16 said:
> 
> 
> > So your saying he would get by Odin to kill baby Thor, i don't think so. OF Thor and RKT should easily handle Kratos not sure about regular Thor but i know he has had quite a a lot showings that would beg to differ (don't follow regular Thor to say but i'm sure others i have already said).
> ...


----------



## Oriodark178 (Sep 8, 2007)

Im going to have to go with Thor because Mjolnir is so badass.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), stop posting, your a fucking lier,


So whats the point of all the insults?To make yourself look cool?It really makes you look like a dumbass.



manuelli123 said:


> this is why I know you didn't it play the game. that only happened because he lost his powers to the sword when zues killed him plus he didn't even have the destiny power when that happened. which was like the beginning of the game, SHIT!!!! your such a fucking liar. you simply watched clips in youtube and tryed to protend like you actually played the game, STOP LIEING THIS IS LIKE THE THIRD INCORRECT STATEMENT YOU MADE.mad


This is what happened dumbass.Yes Kratos lost all his powers and was stabbed by Zeus.Afterwards he died.While in Hades Gaia appeared and helped him.When he got out he was told by Gaia to go to the Sisters of Fate to alter his fate.It appears I know more about the game than you.Also you insulted others by calling them ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and shit or liers and saying they didn't play the game doesn't help your argument.It only makes you look like a dumbass even more.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 8, 2007)

No and i have already said this and now i ask you do you think Kratos is stronger than Odin because from what i saw in this thread, i don't think so.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> krato's didn't know the time period of the great battle between the gods and the titans (since gaia and cronus had to fill him in with the details, not the actual time though.) and yet he went there with ease, so going by that kratos can and will find baby thor and kill him.



So he can teleport anywhere if he only thinks about it? Thats interesting but Heimdall still senses him before he even arrives as he did with the Dark Gods, and the only reason they stopped him from alarming every1 was because they materialized right in front of him, which Kratos will not do. Another little assumption we are making is that Thor will be alone at that time, which is a matter of luck...

And why are we assuming that Kratos would go for the time travel immediately? Is that in his character?

edit: and Is there a vid of Kratos traveling through time unassisted by any1?


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> for the trillionth time, I ALREADY SAID KRATOS CAN'T TAKE OUT RUNE THOR, but any other version he could take out.how the fuck is that bias?


Because we showed you feats showing that even regular Thor would kill Kratos but you ignore them.You also keep using the same bullshit arguments when they have been shot down.



manuelli123 said:


> but with everyone else(who don't know the guy or series, kinda like you ) keep insisting on him loseing without even knowing him in the first place. That's being bias.


Considering the fact that I played both GOWs I know what I'm talking about.I know your going to call me a lier but I don't really care.



manuelli123 said:


> look up the fucking definition because if you think I am being bias even though I due and did give thor some credit, compared to everyone else who didn't do that for kratos.  than I guess are you ignorant aswell as bias....as well as a lieing piece of shit.


The definition of Bias fits you perfectly.You say the same shit over and over such as killing baby Thor and then you say you think Mjolnir would lose to the Blade of Olympus and then you won't even tell me why you think that.Also a sign that someone has lost the debate is when they do nothing but flame which is all your doing now.



manuelli123 said:


> oh and fuck HAVOC.


Wow a real mature debater.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 8, 2007)

I was going to seriously discuss this, but could you stop insulting people? You broke the 3 strikers rule 20 times already....


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> Manchester Black said:
> 
> 
> > So whats the point of all the insults?To make yourself look cool?It really makes you look like a dumbass
> ...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> Arachnia said:
> 
> 
> > So he can teleport anywhere if he only thinks about it? Thats interesting but Heimdall still senses him before he even arrives as he did with the Dark Gods, and the only reason they stopped him from alarming every1 was because they materialized right in front of him, which Kratos will not do. Another little assumption we are making is that Thor will be alone at that time, which is a matter of luck...
> ...


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't have a PS2 ...Most I can hope is that some great emulator comes out so I can check it. I hear only great things bout the game


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> I don't have a PS2 ...Most I can hope is that some great emulator comes out so I can check it. I hear only great things bout the game



its all good, and the game is great.






> I was going to seriously discuss this, but could you stop insulting people? You broke the 3 strikers rule 20 times already....



I will stop when people stop being bias, play the game, and stop insulting me.(like HAVOC, and that other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Manchester Black)


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> listen, bitch, I already said I don't give a flying fuck about what you people think of me, so why would I want to impress you. (OFF ALL MOTHERFUCKIN PEOPLE.)


So that gives you the right to insult us for not agreeing with you?Wow real mature.



manuelli123 said:


> you fuckin wacthed the clip, nothing more you lier, and again  I already stated that shit, so how does that mean you know more than me? and that happened before he even got the fates power. who the hell do you think your fooling? STOP LIEING!!!


I'm not trying to fool anyone.After he got the fates powers he went and stopped Zeus big deal.Point is if Gaia hadn't have helped him he would still be in Hades.



manuelli123 said:


> your insulting me by calling me a dumbass, so what does that make you...hmm,


You only called me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and a bitch among any other words.And not just me everyone else.



manuelli123 said:


> anyways I am going to call your ass out right now. and ask you exacty how did kratos get the fates power?  and if you get this wrong(or take to long looking for the clip) than it proves my  point.


I mean he only went to the Island of the Fates to confront the sisters.After he got there he fought and defeated Lahkesis.Afterwards however Atropos pulled him into one of her mirrors which took Kratos to the past when he was fighting against Ares.(They were fighting on the Blade of the Gods to).When there she attacked him and sent monsters after him while she tried to destroy the sword.Kratos then beat her and got out of the mirror.Lahkesis fought him again but this time with Atropos who was halfway trapped in the mirror.Kratos then killed both by throwing Lahkesis in the mirror and shattering it.Later on he confronted Clotho who weaved the threads of fate.After getting to her and killing her ugly ass he now had the threads of fate and thus the powers of the fate.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

[





> QUOTE=Manchester Black;10441532]Because we showed you feats showing that even regular Thor would kill Kratos but you ignore them.You also keep using the same bullshit arguments when they have been shot down.



those 'bullshit arguments" actually work, that's why no one question's me  after I say it and explain it , if you don't believe me check wikipedia they even back my claim out that the destiny thing works. plus they say he is "near-omnipotent" which is intersting. 




> Considering the fact that I played both GOWs I know what I'm talking about.I know your going to call me a lier but I don't really care.



if you don't care than why tell me , personally if I truly don't care about something than I wouldn't even state it in the first place. and once more you have so many wrong statements in this thread about kratos and god of war in genral plus you still won't answer my question about how kartos got the destiny power( probably looking it up in youtube right now) it's been awhile now since I asked. just admit it, you didn't play it like everyone else.




> The definition of Bias fits you perfectly.You say the same shit over and over such as killing baby Thor and then you say you think Mjolnir would lose to the Blade of Olympus and then you won't even tell me why you think that.Also a sign that someone has lost the debate is when they do nothing but flame which is all your doing now.




reread the fuckin thread and will see how wrong those statements you made are, you just got here in like the last to pages.



> Wow a real mature debater.



yeah I know,aren't I great.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> I will stop when people stop being bias, play the game, and stop insulting me.(like HAVOC, and that other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Manchester Black)


Now I want everyone who posts in this thread to read this.This is the only thing he's been saying that we didn't play the game or were biased.I also would like for everyone to see who started the insults first(even though we already know who it was)


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> Manchester Black said:
> 
> 
> > So that gives you the right to insult us for not agreeing with you?Wow real mature.
> ...


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 8, 2007)

Comparing God of War Zesus to mountain chucking zesus of great legend is like comparing kitty cat to a panthor.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> Now I want everyone who posts in this thread to read this.This is the only thing he's been saying that we didn't play the game or were biased.I also would like for everyone to see who started the insults first(even though we already know who it was)



you told me that you agreed with "HAVOC" and that I was makeing my self look like a dumbass in this thread. thats where it started, you have only yourself to blame.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> those 'bullshit arguments" actually work, that's why no one question's me  after I say it and explain it , if you don't believe me check wikipedia they even back my claim out that the destiny thing works.


Thats funny I seem to remeber you being the only one debating for Kratos



manuelli123 said:


> plus they say he is "near-omnipotent" which is intersting.


Yep and I could go to the site and say he isn't and would lose to Hercules those that make it true?



manuelli123 said:


> if you don't care than why tell me , personally if I truly don't care about something than I wouldn't even state it in the first place. and once more you have so many wrong statements in this thread about kratos and god of war in genral plus you still won't answer my question about how kartos got the destiny power( probably looking it up in youtube right now) it's been awhile now since I asked. just admit it, you didn't play it like everyone else.


I guess you must be blind or something.I already posted it.



manuelli123 said:


> reread the fuckin thread and will see how wrong those statements you made are, you just got here in like the last to pages.


LOL I've been here since like the beginning of the thread! Are you crazy or something?



manuelli123 said:


> yeah I know,aren't I great.


Its pretty obvious that was sarcasm.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Comparing God of War Zesus to mountain chucking zesus of great legend is like comparing kitty cat to a panthor.



no, I am not going to agrue about that. reread this thread we already went threw that.....I can already tell that am going to have to put in my ignore list.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> Manchester Black said:
> 
> 
> > Thats funny I seem to remeber you being the only one debating for Kratos
> ...


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> okay...than and that helps your agrument out how...


You claim noone is trying to refute your arguments because there right while thats the exact opposite because everyone whos for Thor has shot down your arguments.Which is everyone in this thread but you.



manuelli123 said:


> well, DAMN, I guess you do have a point there.


Ofcourse Wiki isn't always reliable.



manuelli123 said:


> I posted this before you answered.(he used youtube!!!)


MY post was at 12:04,yours was at 12:10:amazed



manuelli123 said:


> well you must have not said a whole rack of shit because I was agrueing with other people.


Yeah and they shot down your arguments like everyone else




WOW, your a genius!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 8, 2007)

12 pages of manuelli123 proving he is an idiot. Lets see, the greek gods have been protrayed a number of ways. In one version their simply superpowered humans with a reality warping powers in another they are mountain chucking monsters in humniod bodies. The world were Thor belongs in, the gods like Zesus and Odin chuck moutains and survive fights were planets are destroyed on a regular basis when they get serious, besides the fact that Zesus thunder bolts make nuclear weapons look like pistols(thor actually went toe to toe with Zesus evenually before he got his updates)....in contrast, Zesus in GoW destructive power is not even close to a single nuclear weapon...... Thor is on a different league then kratos period.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> 12 pages of manuelli123 proving he is an idiot. Lets see, the greek gods have been protrayed a number of ways. In one version their simply superpowered humans with a reality warping powers in another they are mountain chucking monsters in humniod bodies. The world were Thor belongs in, the gods like Zesus and Odin chuck moutains and survive fights were planets are destroyed on a regular basis when they get serious, besides the fact that Zesus thunder bolts make nuclear weapons look like pistols(thor actually went toe to toe with Zesus evenually before he got his updates)....in contrast, Zesus in GoW destructive power is not even close to a single nuclear weapon...... Thor is on a different league then kratos period.



alright, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)(he started the name calling) number 2 to make my ignore list, congrats. I hope being a waste of sperm and and piece of shit that didn't even go back and read the whole thread is paying of for you. but however I will give you, one more post, after that. to the ignore list with you...but congrats though.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2007)

Get a mod to lock this.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> QUOTE=Manchester Black;10443100]You claim noone is trying to refute your arguments because there right while thats the exact opposite because everyone whos for Thor has shot down your arguments.Which is everyone in this thread but you.



please, give me a quote where someone WHO KNOWS WTF THERE TALKING ABOUT, shot down my "arguments". because now people are relying on odin to stop poor thor from dieing by kratos, and no on has disproven the destiny ability not working.




> Ofcourse Wiki isn't always reliable.



not all the time, I see alot of people who say that same shit, and yet there using wikipedia aswell in there threads. really though, people only say that when they know there beat and have to rely on that excuse to win, kinda like when helpmenow316  copyed the wikipedia version of kratos and thors abilites and purposely skipped the near-omnipotent part of kratos abilities, he got desperate and tried to trick me.

here is an example( I don't mean to call the op out but...hey what can I say)
read the first post by the op.

WHO DOST THOU 
THINKETH WE ARE?

and now read the wikipedia one.(the ova section)

!)

notice the exact same words are used, and I bet you money that if I was in a debate with him and I  used wikipedia as a source(and him being desperate) he would say these exact same words "wikipedia is not a reliable source". only because he is desperate.






> MY post was at 12:04,yours was at 12:10:amazed



but what was on it, did you insult me? cause I thought we were also discussing who insulted who first.(which is you)



> Yeah and they shot down your arguments like everyone else



give me the quote ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)(sorry, but this guy's was asking for it.) cause no one shot down shit of mine. 






> WOW, your a genius!!!




"real mature" your words if I am not mistaken.




> Get a mod to lock this.



go ahead, I really don't care.


----------



## Metric (Sep 8, 2007)

Lmao manuelli just because i don't beat off to Kratos after playing GOW doesn't mean i haven't played it.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Metric said:


> Lmao manuelli just because i don't beat off to Kratos after playing GOW doesn't mean i haven't played it.




it sure did take you a while to post and answer my quesion, wacthing GOW clips perhaps , so that you would be ready to answer my questions, if I asked. I mean, I asked that quesion a couple of pages ago. why did it take you so long to answer?


----------



## Metric (Sep 8, 2007)

Because i have a life and haven't been on NF and come to the OBD since just now?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Metric said:


> Because i have a life and haven't been on NF and come to the OBD since just now?



no actually, I saw your other post that were made yesterday, around the same time you left this thread.(Konoha 12 vs sasori) so stop lieing, cause I am going to figure it out.


----------



## Metric (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, i come into the Outskirts battledome only occasionally. I was out last night so wasn't on NF during that time. I went on NF this afternoon to check the Telegrams setion for discussion of the latest naruto manga. That is where the Naruto Battledoime is as well, hence i posted htere. 

I only just came into the OBD, which you can check, as i have made no posts in the Outskirts battledome since yesterday.

Anything else you want to know of my daily routine mr Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2007)

Ugg just give up M123. This threads horribly off topic and you're just making yourself look like an e-stalker.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Metric said:


> Yes, i come into the Outskirts battledome only occasionally. I was out last night so wasn't on NF during that time. I went on NF this afternoon to check the Telegrams setion for discussion of the latest naruto manga. That is where the Naruto Battledoime is as well, hence i posted htere.
> 
> I only just came into the OBD, which you can check, as i have made no posts in the Outskirts battledome since yesterday.
> 
> Anything else you want to know of my daily routine mr Sherlock Holmes?



your last post in this thread was in page four, time 1:17pm


and in here Chapter 1

your last post was at time 3:47, the same day.


why not anwser my question as soon as you were done with posting at the Konoha 12 vs sasori thread huh? I hope you know that you have just been reveal as a lier , sure would hate to be in your shoes right now. 




> Ugg just give up M123. This threads horribly off topic and you're just making yourself look like an e-stalker.



hey, he was the one trying to pretend to have actually played, but really only wacthed it in youtube. and than waited to get info on them, so he could be ready if I asked him quetions. I mean why take so long to answer if you really played it? and than lie like you logged off all the way till today. when you clearly stayed logged on for a little bit longer, and could have answered it?. I am just revealing him for what he is, a lier.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> please, give me a quote where someone WHO KNOWS WTF THERE TALKING ABOUT, shot down my "arguments". because now people are relying on odin to stop poor thor from dieing by kratos, and no on has disproven the destiny ability not working.


Just about every post in this thread thats against you.Just because you say they don't know what their talking about doesn't make it true.Thor doesn't die by Kratos because one he has to get past all the other Asgardians,two it isn't bloodlust so Kratos wouldn't use the ability your saying he would,even if it was bloodlust its against Kratos character.



manuelli123 said:


> not all the time, I see alot of people who say that same shit, and yet there using wikipedia aswell in there threads. really though, people only say that when they know there beat and have to rely on that excuse to win, kinda like when helpmenow316  copyed the wikipedia version of kratos and thors abilites and purposely skipped the near-omnipotent part of kratos abilities, he got desperate and tried to trick me.
> 
> here is an example( I don't mean to call the op out but...hey what can I say)
> read the first post by the op.
> ...


Uh no I said its not reliable because sometimes it isn't.I want proof that Kratos is anywhere close to nigh omnipotent.When did Kratos think and turn someone to something,when has Kratos destroyed something more than a country(the most the Blade was shown to be capable of is wipe out Sparta and defeat the Titans),infact if he's nigh omnipotent he wouldn't have lost his powers in the first place.



manuelli123 said:


> but what was on it, did you insult me? cause I thought we were also discussing who insulted who first.(which is you)


Chapter 1
Look at the 127th post on this page.You insulted me first.



manuelli123 said:


> give me the quote ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)(sorry, but this guy's was asking for it.) cause no one shot down shit of mine.


I'd have to quote everyone except you in the thread then.



manuelli123 said:


> "real mature" your words if I am not mistaken.


Thats actually what you typed and I forgot to get rid of.



manuelli123 said:


> go ahead, I really don't care.


Yeah its already proven that Thor wins.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 8, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> Thor doesn't die by Kratos because one he has to get past all the other Asgardians



The Asgardians are not part of this fight. Its Kratos vs. Thor with no outside help. If you can drag the Asgardians into this than Kratos can drag the Titans into this.


----------



## Metric (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> your last post in this thread was in page four, time 1:17pm
> 
> 
> and in here Chapter 1
> ...



Chapter 1

You will notice that the last post i did yesterday was in this thread.

Wow you even fail at e-stalking.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> The Asgardians are not part of this fight. Its Kratos vs. Thor with no outside help. If you can drag the Asgardians into this than Kratos can drag the Titans into this.


Thats not what I was saying it for.M is saying Kratos goes back in time and kills baby Thor.To do this he has to get pass Odin and all the other Asgardians.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> Manchester Black said:
> 
> 
> > Just about every post in this thread thats against you.Just because you say they don't know what their talking about doesn't make it true.Thor doesn't die by Kratos because one he has to get past all the other Asgardians,two it isn't bloodlust so Kratos wouldn't use the ability your saying he would,even if it was bloodlust its against Kratos character.
> ...


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> so basically you coudn't actually find one. and I never made this bloodlusted....I think.


I said you didn't make it bloodlusted.Thus Kratos wouldn't do what your saying he would.Anyway you've read everyones posts they all disagree and have shot you down you just pretend like it didn't happen.But if you want I'll quote after this post to prove it.



manuelli123 said:


> yet another incorrect post(STOP REVEALING YOURSELF AS A FAKE)
> 
> he was a regular god(the powers of ares only) when he lost it in the first place. and I think we already know about the sword by now, and what it can do to gods(thanks to me ).and like I said before and yet another incorrect post, this is why I know your lieing. oh and when someone can control the destiny/fates of others than that pretty much nigh omnipotent(as the fates were)


I'm not lieing(ofcourse I don't have to prove it to you considering the fact your an idiot who refuses to stop cock riding Kratos).IF Kratos was nigh omnipotent when he acquired the powers of the fates he would have killed Zeus then and there(Zeus in GOW isn't even close to Nigh Omnipotent).



manuelli123 said:


> you know what, I don't care about that anymore(its irrlevent) okay. so I started it whatever.


Concession accepted



manuelli123 said:


> if it's so easy, THAN FUCKIN GIVE ME ONE. just admit it you have nothing.


Sure thing.




manuelli123 said:


> by who? pretty much no one here knows about kratos so majority rules is out of the queston, unless you want bias ones.
> 
> face it you have nothing.


Lets see 
Strength-Thor lifted the Midgard Serpent and even is stronger than Base Hulk who can lift 80 tons,Kratos can barely push a god damn pillar.Winner Thor
Speed-Kratos has yet to show any real hints of speed other than his rolling and dodging,Thor appeared in three places at the same time.Winner Thor
Durability-Thor took 2 nukes to the chest,Kratos has shown he can be killed by being stabbed through.Winner Thor
Overall Power-Thor can destroy a planet,Kratos can't do anything close to that.Winner Thor
Weapons-Kratos has more,Thors is more powerful.Tell me when Kratos blade can scare off someone one Galactus level.Winner Thor.
Seems pretty clear to me who and everyone else except you who wins.


----------



## ∅ (Sep 8, 2007)

People have to accept that titles have nothing to do with power, that's why one should think twice before stating that someone is omnipotent.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Metric said:


> Some feats
> 
> You will notice that the last post i did yesterday was in this thread.
> 
> Wow you even fail at e-stalking.




that's irrlevent, I don't care where your last post was, all that matters is that you went to another thread and made another post right after I asked you that question. why, why not answer my question? and than also why take so long to do it, when you finally did it?. your last post here was at page 4 and yet you waited all the way till we reached page 12 to answer? and the funny thing is that it's not even a hard question. "have you ever played GOW" whats so hard about that? you either must be really slow or simply wanted to make sure you were prepared to answer more question.(that I would have asked)


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

feitan said:


> And you still dont know what thor is capable of,he could drain all of kratos power and use it against him with a godblast.


You still haven't countered this.How those Kratos get up from a Godblast.It doesn't have to kill him just knock him the fuck out.



helpmenow316 said:


> i played GOW 1 and 2 and people are right.. Take it from a myth pro....The greek gods in the game have about 1/4 of the powers the god from marvel has.They are weak...The comic book god would be able to destroy anyone from the games with a fart....


Theres this also.You have yet to prove the Gods Kratos beat are anywhere close to the power of the Real Myth Gods.Would you like more?Also tell me what puts the Blade of Olympus over Thors hammer Mjolnir?Tell me when is it in Kratos character to go and kill someone in the past?Tell me how those Kratos get past Odin or the other Asgardians were he to do that?Tell me how those Kratos survive a Godblast?When are you going to actually debate instead of say I didn't play the game so I don't know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> Manchester Black said:
> 
> 
> > I said you didn't make it bloodlusted.Thus Kratos wouldn't do what your saying he would.Anyway you've read everyones posts they all disagree and have shot you down you just pretend like it didn't happen.But if you want I'll quote after this post to prove it.
> ...


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

Theres also this.


Manchester Black said:


> Thor obviously wins.But to prove it I'll also post scans to back up my point.
> For starters how would Kratos do against Thanos?(Correct me if this was a clone or not)


Do you honestly think Kratos can do this to Thanos?!



manuelli123 said:


> again give me the quotes and stop dodging my question. and if were not useing bloodlust, than thor won't do odin godblast either(and thats pretty much the only thing that can maybe KILL kratos, but than again destiny power hehehe.


The point is Thor doesn't have to use Godblast.He's already faster,Stronger,more durable,powerful,and a better fighter than Kratos.



manuelli123 said:


> and ohhh another reason why you I know you havn't played the game, kratos is always bloodlusted whether he is fighting lesser beings or gods. so STOP LIEING THAT YOU PLAY.


You really are stupid.When we say bloodlust we mean the character does stuff that usually isn't in there character to do.For starters tell me those Kratos always use his destiny power that you claim he has?If he was bloodlusted like your talking he would just alter every enemies destiny and be over with it.



manuelli123 said:


> than there wouldn't be a good of war game, its called PIS man.


OR maybe Zeus isn't omnipotent or anywhere near the power of the real Zeus.
I guess Ares getting killed is PIS to!Don't even mention Pandoras Box.



manuelli123 said:


> omg, what's wrong with you? so your saying that just because kratos can't
> "scare off someone one Galactus level.Winner Thor" thats the same stupid logic that other guy used. wow your dumb(returning the insult you gave me in your post here, reread if you like)


No your the one being dumb.Kratos doesn't have an energy attack capable of making Galactus flee thus he can't output more power than Thor and thus is less powerful.Man your fucking stupid.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> Manchester Black said:
> 
> 
> > You still haven't countered this.How those Kratos get up from a Godblast.It doesn't have to kill him just knock him the fuck out.
> ...


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

feitan said:


> Classic thor can kill kratos omg,seal him in a different dimension,take away all his powers,throw him into the sun,kratos is not that fucking strong stop beating off to him,and no kratos cant take his power back its a permadrain he wouldnt have the power to steal power back from thor.


Your only response to this is Feitan doesn't know anything about Kratos.Which is the same thing you said to just about everyone else in this thread.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> wow, this is why you should play the game first before saying anything. kratos doesn't get "knock him the fuck out" to say the least.


So because Kratos never got knocked out in the first game its impossible to knock him out?Your really just trolling now.



manuelli123 said:


> I never said they were stronger,I just said that they are equal. jeez, we already went threw this. thats it next person that askes me the same question isn't getting an answer. just read the whole thread.


They aren't equal.Gods in GOW are pitiful compared to the Myth Gods.



manuelli123 said:


> would you liked to get custout?


Wow thats really got me scared(sarcasm)



manuelli123 said:


> again these are the last post's I am going to answer the same questions in. I never said Mjolnir was above the Blade of Olympus, the only thing I said that even comes close to that subject is that they would both cancel each other out if they tried to absorb each other. so I guess that what I am tring to say is that there even.(if anything)





manuelli123 said:


> once again that won't kill him, he is a god. and once more again kratos has an absorbing weapon too. if anything they would cancel each other out.(*personally I  think kratos sword would prevail)*





manuelli123 said:


> when he is bloodlusted, which is pretty much all the time.


Then thats why Hades is still alive at the end of GOW2 along with Poseidon and all the other Gods other than Athena and Ares.



manuelli123 said:


> he is immortal and destiny power.  hehehe


Doesn't work when he's dead and to just knocks him out.




manuelli123 said:


> well, if you did play the game you wouldn't have asked me all those question, so I already know where stand in that area. and I have been debateing this entire time sa....yeah.


I asked you to prove some things(that you still haven't proved.)


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> Manchester Black said:
> 
> 
> > Theres also this.
> ...


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> and thats why he can't beat thor? because he can't do that? I guess next your gonna say that since kratos can't twist his tongue then that means he can beat a regular person who can do that. again stupid logic.


Now your just being stupid.I asked you to prove if Kratos can beat someone as strong as Thanos.Since you have yet to prove he can thats another reason why Thor beats the shit out of him.



manuelli123 said:


> "a better fighter than Kratos" really haven't played GOW huh?
> kratos wasn't made general of the spartan army for nothing. you lier.


Thors only been around for Thosusands in years fighting in thousands of battles he is a way better fighter.



manuelli123 said:


> yet again reveled yourself, KRATOS DIDN'T ALWAYS HAVE THAT ABILITY AFTER HE GOT IT, HE USED IT LIKE TWO TIMES IN SUCH A SHORT TIME, AROUND THE END OF THE GAME. and wtf do you mean "destiny power that you claim he has" the game stated it, I stated it, wikipedia stated it. come on you keep revealing your self like a true
> stupid person. and hell you even said he coud do it. dummy.


The destiny power you say he has is completly differnent from the one shown in the game.You make it seem like he can do it on a whim when the only times he's shown using it is when in the room of the Thread.Also tell me why didn't he go kill Hades and shit?!



manuelli123 said:


> after he got the destiny power he instanly went after zues, than owned him. than brought back all the titans. again revealing yourself.


Someone can't read.If he was bloodlusted he would have killed Hades and all the other Gods with the Titans right then and there.Instead of going to fight Zeus and the Gods with the titans.Dumbass.



manuelli123 said:


> well yeah it is pis, as soon as ares realized kratos got the box. he killed him instantly. showing that he could have done it at anytime.


Yeah he killed him by picking up a bigass stalagmite and throwing it through him.Luckily for him he's a god so he aimed just right.Theres nothing to prove he could have killed him any other way(besides going there and stepping on him,stabbiing him,or blasting him,but that would have taken some time)



manuelli123 said:


> "Man your fucking stupid" "real mature" your words if I am not mistakened, but anyways again yes he has more raw power but that's what the blade is here for, to absorb that power, and plus destiny power again  hehehehehe.


Tell me why he didn't absorb all of Zeus energy when he was fighting him?Also your destiny shit doesn't work he can't get pass Odin!


----------



## Metric (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> that's irrlevent, I don't care where your last post was, all that matters is that you went to another thread and made another post right after I asked you that question. why, why not answer my question? and than also why take so long to do it, when you finally did it?. your last post here was at page 4 and yet you waited all the way till we reached page 12 to answer? and the funny thing is that it's not even a hard question. "have you ever played GOW" whats so hard about that? you either must be really slow or simply wanted to make sure you were prepared to answer more question.(that I would have asked)



Are you stupid?

The last post i made yesterday was in this thread. Because i left the house after that. Is that really so hard to understand? I made no post in any other thread after this.

And yes i waited all the way until page 12 because:
1) I was out
2) I live in the UK whereas most people here are USA so i was sleeping.

And yes as my first post stated, i have played GOW and no, i'm not sad enough to go and watch youtube clips to buff up my knowledge so i can humiliate some little kid on the internet.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> Manchester Black said:
> 
> 
> > Now your just being stupid.I asked you to prove if Kratos can beat someone as strong as Thanos.Since you have yet to prove he can thats another reason why Thor beats the shit out of him.
> ...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

Metric said:


> Are you stupid?
> 
> The last post i made yesterday was in this thread. Because i left the house after that. Is that really so hard to understand? I made no post in any other thread after this.
> 
> ...



here is your last post that you made yesterday IN THIS THREAD.(its around the bottom) 

Vote here!


and here is the last one you made in this thread


Vote here!


notice the times are different, and that accroding to the time you went to the konoha 12 vs sasori thread after you went to this one. 
so wtf is this bullshit your saying here "The last post i made yesterday was in this thread." LOOK AT THE FUCKIN TIMES OF THE POST RETARD. you clearly went to the konoha 12 vs sasori thread last and posted there, face it, your a lier and I have revealed you. anyways I am outta here for now, gotta go. oh and who the fuck you think you are calling a kid, bitch, I am probably older than you.


----------



## Metric (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh really?


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> thats stupid logic though, were not camparing kratos to thanos. stop trying to change the subject.


You really don't know how to debate.Thanos has done things that put Kratos to shame,Thor beat Thanos.That counts as a feat just like you try to use how Kratos beat Ares and Zeus.



manuelli123 said:


> and ares(who be should be as old or older) saw and stated that he wanted to make the greatest warrior and succeded, which was kratos(and remember this is the fucking god war, if anyone should know what the ultimate warrior  is, it's him) . and gaia(in the first game were she was only the narrator) stated "he(ares) saw the makeings of a god, in a mere mortal(kratos)"


Ares was makign the greatest warrior by GOW standards.Compared to alot of other warriors Kratos isn't that great.Also Gaia at the time had no idea Kratos was half God.



manuelli123 said:


> this guy has never played the game , its because kratos didn't have beef with hades only zues, he even stated it here
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=faSlJJpggRM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "I only want zues dead"


You said Kratos is already bloodlusted thus he would want to kill all Gods to make his fight with Zeus that much easier.Therefore Kratos is not always bloodlusted.



manuelli123 said:


> and by the way, the destiny power does work instantly as you can see he TOOK THE TITANS BACK. its around 5:11 he took all of them back. AT WILL. I think that he only needs to go to room when he is in his time not anyone elses.


You think.Now you need to prove it.



manuelli123 said:


> your sooooo stupid, after he got the power to control destiny he instantly went for zues, than athena got in way. so than he brought back all the titans. DAMN YOUR SO STUPID!!!! and ignorant.


I love how you can't read or understand even the most simple things.Your calling others stupid when your the stupidest here,your saying others start with the insults when your the one starting them.You say Kratos is always bloodlusted.If you knew what the word meant he would have killed all of the gods during the war instead of coming back with the Titans.You need Jesus



manuelli123 said:


> are you kidding me? he slaughtered the entire barbarian army that kratos(who had the most fear army around at the time) was loseing to.(when he was mortal)


You don't seem to understand whats being said.Ares could have killed him but not at any time.The only reason he killed him when he came out of the temple is because he aimed right.



manuelli123 said:


> there's way more things he could than that.


So you think I have the time to list them all.



manuelli123 said:


> he was absorbing him, thats why zues was weakening(which was stated in the video I just showed, time 4:50, check it out.)


You claimed he could absorb the Godblast,I asked you why he wasn't absorbing Zeus lighting when he turned giant and fired at him.Thats why Kratos had to play like he was giving up and then when Zeus was going to stab him he punched him and took the Blade and stabed him.



manuelli123 said:


> he doesn't need to.


Yeah right.He won't just teleport to Baby Thors room and kill him cause he can't.And if you mean he doesn't need to because he can beat Thor without altering destiny you must be on drugs.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2007)

fyi, when I said "I killed Zeus" I meant it the way they pis porly make us defeat him
And you have yet to show one minute worthy feat that was not game mechanics based

In the words of Yoda: Game Mechanics cannon are not!

If you think that lame ass char with his weak ass enemies (I had a harder time playing Kingdom Hearts and XML at easy level) is gonna dent thor you need to gtfo the obd


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 8, 2007)

> You say Kratos is always bloodlusted.If you knew what the word meant he would have killed all of the gods during the war instead of coming back with the Titans.You need Jesus


 

IT called PIS. retard, plus zues had the blade at that time so that wouldn't be a smart choice to challenge him,  and plus if kratos did that. then there would be no god of war 3 coming out.(which will be out...someday)




> So you think I have the time to list them all.



no, you would actually have to know wtf your talking about, which you don't huh? retard(thats your new nickname)


thats it, I give up, this is getting nowhere, you dont know wtf your talking about. your makeing stupid statments for someone who played the game(you lier!!!) 

like for example.




> You don't seem to understand whats being said.Ares could have killed him but not at any time.The only reason he killed him when he came out of the temple is because he aimed right.



for one thing he didn't even come of the out of the "temple"(which wasn't even one, they were on cronuses back, kratos was carriying the box close to this open area of the "temple" that somehow ares knew where it was.
) and also ares had plenty of chances when kratos was outside wacthing him destroy athens. or when ares brid was following him.

and here is another example



> You claimed he could absorb the Godblast,I asked you why he wasn't absorbing Zeus lighting when he turned giant and fired at him.Thats why Kratos had to play like he was giving up and then when Zeus was going to stab him he punched him and took the Blade and tried to stab him.



he needs a stab to absorb him retard, thats why he pretended to give up, to get closer. but before that, all he was really doing to zues was stabing him in the hand. and its a game man, not a series, the players need to have some challenge. if it was real kratos than he could have just turned huge and fight him like that(like he did with ares).



and oh yet another example, of your lack of knowledge




> Yeah right.He won't just teleport to Baby Thors room and kill him cause he can't.



I don't know what else to say to you retard, wikipedia stated he could do the destiny thing, the fuckin game said it, I said it. you even said it, your just changeing it now because you have got nothing else to say.





> And if you mean he doesn't need to because he can beat Thor without altering destiny you must be on drugs.



don't put words in my mouth , retard.


and yet even more example of your lack of knowledge of GOW.



> Ares was makign the greatest warrior by GOW standards.Compared to alot of other warriors Kratos isn't that great.Also Gaia at the time had no idea Kratos was half God.




here is the clip retard, [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=UrOmx0TnM7s[/YOUTUBE] 

Gaia even said that she was wacthing kratos his entire life(time is around 4:26). so of course she would know about him being half God. she is fuckin mother nature, thats something she couldn't have missed.


so in conclusion, I can't even name how many false statments you have said, and yet you claim to have played the game? that makes no sense man. I am outta here( this time for real) this is obviously not going anywhere, claim what you wish, that I surrender or whatever. I really don't care, cause I know how this debate really went with all these bias people that gave kratos NO CREDIT and didn't even know shit about him.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2007)

in marvelverse, the gods are not that pissy

The sister of fate would never allow him to do what he did


----------



## Fulong (Sep 8, 2007)

The reason of Thor able to beat the living life out of Kratos because Kratos is a arrogant weak demi-god who think he can take on the Greek Gods. Well if Kratos were to be put in Greek Myth-verse, Kratos will be very humbled by their awesome power, in other word meaning that Kratos is going to get his ass kicked by Myth Heroes rather than Gods. Thor on the other hand, had shown feats more than enough to kick Kratos ass.


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), stop posting, your a fucking lier, this is why I know you didn't it play the game. that only happened because he lost his powers to the sword when zues killed him plus he didn't even have the destiny power when that happened. which was like the beginning of the game, SHIT!!!! your such a fucking liar. you simply watched clips in youtube and tryed to protend like you actually played the game, STOP LIEING THIS IS LIKE THE THIRD INCORRECT STATEMENT YOU MADE.mad
> 
> 
> I know I said that I would leave this thread alone but I just want to get a couple of things out first.
> ...


ok since you are so smart show me where does it say that the GOW gods are aas strong as the real gods? 
Also like i said you the lier you the one who shouting shit you dont even know  nothing about you dont know wether or not someone played this game you jack ass. So stop pulling crap out of your ass...


----------



## zan (Sep 8, 2007)

Fulong said:


> The reason of Thor able to beat the living life out of Kratos because Kratos is a arrogant weak demi-god who think he can take on the Greek Gods. Well if Kratos were to be put in Greek Myth-verse, Kratos will be very humbled by their awesome power, in other word meaning that Kratos is going to get his ass kicked by Myth Heroes rather than Gods. Thor on the other hand, had shown feats more than enough to kick Kratos ass.


Also to add to that the greek gods would of not allowed him to get that far.If he did anyways they would just kill him where he stands.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2007)

he does not have shit on the REAL fates you flaming homo! Learn to read before before trying to troll, you scrunty ass excuse for a virgin!


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 8, 2007)

manuelli123 said:


> IT called PIS. retard, plus zues had the blade at that time so that wouldn't be a smart choice to challenge him,  and plus if kratos did that. then there would be no god of war 3 coming out.(which will be out...someday)


PIS is your only argument and its retarded.Also Kratos had the Blade of Olympus as well stupid.



manuelli123 said:


> no, you would actually have to know wtf your talking about, which you don't huh? retard(thats your new nickname)


Woow you called me a retard.That really hurts way no it doesn't because theres only one retard in this thread and thats you



manuelli123 said:


> thats it, I give up, this is getting nowhere, you dont know wtf your talking about. your makeing stupid statments for someone who played the game(you lier!!!)


Is that the reason why everyone agrees that Thor would win except you and they support my arguments but don't support yours? The only thing you've been doing in this thread is saying PIS,the Blade of Olympus would kill Thor,Kratos goes back in time and kills baby Thor,insulting people,and saying they didn't play the game and don't know a thing about GOW!GTFO!



manuelli123 said:


> for one thing he didn't even come of the out of the "temple"(which wasn't even one, they were on cronuses back, kratos was carriying the box close to this open area of the "temple" that somehow ares knew where it was.
> ) and also ares had plenty of chances when kratos was outside wacthing him destroy athens. or when ares brid was following him.


And this proves what? If Ares wouldn't have aimed that stalagmite right Kratos would have come out then and there.Infact Ares would still be in hell if it weren't for that guy who helped him out.



manuelli123 said:


> he needs a stab to absorb him retard, thats why he pretended to give up, to get closer. but before that, all he was really doing to zues was stabing him in the hand. and its a game man, not a series, the players need to have some challenge. if it was real kratos than he could have just turned huge and fight him like that(like he did with ares).


You said he absorbs the godblast which is energy being fired at him like Zeus lighting that he couldn't absorb so yet again you fail.Also prove Kratos could turn giant in his battle with Zeus.Exactly you can't its pure speculation on your part.



manuelli123 said:


> I don't know what else to say to you retard, wikipedia stated he could do the destiny thing, the fuckin game said it, I said it. you even said it, your just changeing it now because you have got nothing else to say.


WTF are you talking about?I said he can't use it the way your talking about him using it.Also keep calling me a retard it just shows how pitiful you are that you have to insult others because your losing a debate.



manuelli123 said:


> don't put words in my mouth , retard.


How did you miss the word "IF" Stupid



manuelli123 said:


> here is the clip retard, [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=UrOmx0TnM7s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Gaia even said that she was wacthing kratos his entire life(time is around 4:26). so of course she would know about him being half God. she is fuckin mother nature, thats something she couldn't have missed.


Hey she was the one who said mortal:amazedI wasn't.If anyones stupid its you.Gaia is the one who said Kratos was mortal not me dumbass



manuelli123 said:


> so in conclusion, I can't even name how many false statments you have said, and yet you claim to have played the game? that makes no sense man. I am outta here( this time for real) this is obviously not going anywhere, claim what you wish, that I surrender or whatever. I really don't care, cause I know how this debate really went with all these bias people that gave kratos NO CREDIT and didn't even know shit about him.


Actually all the smart fans realized Kratos had no chance and you were just riding him.You never even gave a decent argument you just kept saying the same shit over and over again.Glad you realized you lost though.To bad Kratos isn't gay so I don't think he'll let you ride him the way you want to


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 8, 2007)

Fulong said:


> The reason of Thor able to beat the living life out of Kratos because Kratos is a arrogant weak demi-god who think he can take on the Greek Gods. Well if Kratos were to be put in Greek Myth-verse, Kratos will be very humbled by their awesome power, in other word meaning that Kratos is going to get his ass kicked by Myth Heroes rather than Gods. Thor on the other hand, had shown feats more than enough to kick Kratos ass.



Fuck the Greek Gods, all of them.  They're dicks and deserve to get humiliated for all eternity.  I enjoy a story where some mortal being kicks the shit out of an arrogant deity.  While I'm at it, fuck the Fates also.  End of Defiance Kain>>>>Fates.  That's my canon.


----------

